# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Συναισθηματική Υπερφαγία, Ψυχογενής Βουλιμία >  Ποιοι δεν έκαναν επεισόδια τις τελευταίες μέρες??

## buffoon

Ας δηλώσουμε εμείς που τα πηγαίνουμε καλά τον τελευταίο καιρό,για πόσες μέρες είμαστε "καθαροί"! :p
Εγώ έχω να κάνω βουλιμικό επεισόδιο μία εβδομάδα και συνεχίζω πολύ καλά. Είμαι αποφασισμένη και ήρεμη.. Είμαι πολύ περήφανη που τα καταφέρνω. Όπως και θα τα καταφέρουμε όλοι μας, το ότι μπήκαμε στο φόρουμ σημαίνει ότι θέλουμε να βοηθηθούμε.

----------


## badgirl

poly ωραιο θεμα, γουσταρω! παω νΑ δω απο ποτε εχω κ επιστρεφω να γραψω!

Απτις 22/12 εχω να κανω! κ τοτε δεν ηταν ακριβως βουλιμικο, ελεγχομενο θα ελεγα αφου καταφερα κ ειπα ΣΤΟΠ κ δεν εφαγα ολο το ψυγειο...τελευταια ακομα κ τα βουλιμικα μου ειναι πιο μαζεμενα, φταιει η αυτογνωσια ή η απελπισια? δεν ξερω :D

----------


## Lily_ed

Χε χε, έχω να κάνω βουλιμικό πολύ καιρό πράγματι, μάλλον κοντεύω 20ήμερο.
Πολύ καλά, και αισιόδοξα

----------


## badgirl

καλα κρατω! εχω αλλαξη σταση απεναντι στο ψυγειο...

----------


## Instant-Karma

12 ώρες!
χαχαχ 
έχω κρατήσει όμως και ένα μήνα τον τελευταίο καιρό και είμαι αισιόδοξη

----------


## runnerlena

Περίπου 10 μήνες χωρίς εμμετούς...Αλλα τη περασμένη Κυριακή έφαγα παρα πολύ.Το άνχος των παραπανίσιων κιλών πραμένει.Εχω να χάσω 10 κιλά για να φτάσω στα κανονικά μου.Όσο η ζυγαρια δε κατεβαίνει τοσο ανχώνομαι.Αμαν αυτο το βάσανο των κιλών...

----------


## NADINE_ed

Λενάκι μου,δέκα ολόκληροι μήνες χωρίς εμετό!Για να σταθούμε λιγάκι εδώ και να χειροκροτήσουμε!
Και μη μου πεις πως δεν είναι δικό σου επίτευγμα,αλλά του μωρού,γιατί εσύ το προσπάθησες,εσύ το κατάφερες
και δεν ήταν και καθόλου εύκολο ούτε δεδομένο!Φαντάζομαι είμαστε σε διαδικασία θηλασμού τώρα κι αυτό
έχει προτεραιότητα!Μόλις με το καλό περάσει κι αυτό το στάδιο,μπει κι η άνοιξη και θ'αρχίσουν οι βολτούλες
με το καρότσι,να δεις τι καλά που θα φύγουν σιγά σιγά κι αυτά!Ξέρω,δεν έχεις συνηθίσει έτσι το σώμα σου
και σε δυσκολεύει αρκετά και στην ψυχολογία σου αλλά και στην καθημερινή σου πρακτική...Είναι όμως ζήτημα 
χρόνου να βρεις τη φόρμα σου και πάλι!Το κατάφερες και θα το ξανακαταφέρεις!Μη χάνεις όσα υπέροχα οι μέρες
αυτές σου προσφέρουν!Ούτε μια σκιά αρνητικής σκέψης να συννεφιάσει τη χαρά σου!Όλα είναι διαφορετικά πλέον!
Ξέρεις καλά τι πρέπει να κάνεις και σου έχω απόλυτη εμπιστοσύνη πως θα τα καταφέρεις!Χωρίς άγχος και πίεση χρόνου!
Ένα κιλό για κάθε μήνα θριάμβου+ένα αγγελούδι!Χαλάλι!Πάμε αντίστροφα τώρα!Μήνας και ενός κιλού απώλεια,ει δυνατόν!

Συγχαρητήρια σε όλα τα κοριτσάκια για τις μέρες θριάμβου τους,μακριά από βουλιμικά επεισόδια!Συνεχίστε δυνατά,καμάρια μας!

----------


## runnerlena

Όλοι ετσι μου λένε οταν παραπονιέμαι για τα κιλά,αλλα εγω νιωθω σα τοφαλος!Ασε που δε μου έρχονται και τα ρουχα μου.Υπομονή...Τωρα ουτοσιάλλως λόγω θηλασμού δε μπορώ να κάνω διαιτα,απλά στεναχωριάμαι καμμια φορά οταν κοιτάζομαι στο καθρέφτη...

----------


## sabe

Λένα,άσε καλέ τις απογοητεύσεις,εσύ να κοιτάς να είσαι καλά,τα μωρά σου επίσης και τα κιλά θα χαθούν.Ε κι εγώ τώρα 20 παραπάνω έχω πάλι(και δίχως να ήμουν έγκυος,χαχα).Πρώτα η ηρεμία μας,η καλή μας η ζωή και μετά τ'άλλα τα βρίσκουμε,σιγά μην και δεν φτιάξουμε ό,τι θέμε.:))

----------


## gilie-

Εχω και γω εναν χρονο και κατι να κανω εμετο...μπορει αυτο να μη σημαινει οτι ειμαι και χαρουμενη αφου τα κιλα μου ειναι παρα πολλα αλλα τουλαχιστον αισθανομαι ποιο υγειης

----------


## runnerlena

Gilie τι κάνεις;Αν και δε μπαίνω πολύ συχνά λόγω χρόνου πρώτη φορά σε ξανασυναντώ!Γέννησες;Αν δε κάνω λάθος είμασταν μαζί έγκυες.Αχ αυτά τα κιλά πότε θα μας αφήσουν σε ησυχία;;;

----------


## runnerlena

Μετά διάβασα οτι είχες γράψει στο post μου.Εγώ γεννησα 7/12!Να χαίρεσαι και εσύ το γιο σου και να τον δεις οπως επιθυμείς!Γιατι είχες χαθεί τόσο καιρό;

----------


## badgirl11

Κοριτσια νιωθω πολυ καλυτερα φετος, νομιζω τρωω πιο συνειδητα, νιωθω πιο ηρεμη, ακομα κ οταν πλακωνομαι μετα δε δινω σημασια, καποιες φορες, κ δε το συνεχιζω,...
Τελικα δυο μηνες ναι μεν δεν κανω διαιτα αλλα εχασα κ κιλα! αν με ειχα τιμωρησει ακομα 90 θαμουν...

----------


## dwra_ed

1 βδομαδα ακριβως =)

----------


## mcan

Λοιπον ολο το 2010 νομιζω εχω πεσει μονο 3 φορες. Ακομα και οταν τρωω πολυ κρατιεμαι και λεω οκ ξεχναω αυτη την ημερα και αυριο παλι απο την αρχη.
Συγχαρητιρια σε ολους. Ακομα και 1 μερα ειναι μια αρχη...

----------


## badgirl11

ετσι ειναι, καλη Ανασταση να εχουμε κ με υγεια κ ολα τα αλλα γινονται...

----------


## katerinaa_ed

Έλειπα μια εβδομάδα εκτός Αθηνών και ούτε ένα βουλιμικό!!!!! Τώρα όμως που γύρισα νιώθω την κακιά μου "φίλη" έτοιμη να επιστρέψει.... Μέχρι στιγμής με αρκετή βέβαια προσπάθεια την ελέγχω και το πολύ πολύ να κάνω καμιά μικρή ατασταλεία αλλά το άγχος των κιλών παραμένει αν και είμαι πετσί και κόκκαλο.....!!!!

----------


## dwra_ed

katerinaa ποσα κιλα εισαι αν επιτρεπεται? μας κινησες την περιεργια!

----------


## katerinaa_ed

57 με ύψος 1.81!!!!! Για να σας προλάβω ξέρω ότι το πρώτο πράγμα που θα πείτε είναι πως δεν γίνεται να είμαι βουλιμική και να είμαι τόοοσο αδύνατη αλλά πως μάλλον κάτι με την ανορεξία δεν πάει καλά, αλλά δυστυχώς κι όμως γίνεται.... Μια περίοδος βουλιμίας διαδέχεται μία περίοδο ανορεξίας και πάλι απ' την αρχή.... Και τα έχω "δοκιμάσει" και τα δύο!!!! Είχα δύο κακές "φίλες"!!!!! Είμαι όμως αθλήτρια σε επίπεδο πρωταθλητισμού με τρελά ωράρια προπόνησης καθημερινά οπότε πάντα ήμουν πολύ πολύ αδύνατη. Αυτό που φοβάμαι είναι πως καθώς κάθε βουλιμικό περιστρέφεται γύρω από γλυκά, ζάχαρη και μέλι στο τέλος το μόνο που καταφέρνω είναι να καταστρέφω το σώμα και τον οργανισμό μου... Κι αυτό είναι το χειρότερο!!!! Τί να κάνω για να μην είναι διαρκώς το μυαλό μου κολλημένο εκεί? Μόνο όταν είμαι απασχολημένη με κάτι άλλο καταφέρνω να ξεφύγω, Δε γίνεται να "είμαι διαρκώς όμως στην πρίζα" για να είμαι καλά....

----------


## mcan

κοριτσακι μου αφου καταλαβαινεισ ποσο προβλημα σου δημιουργει και δεν μπορεις να το αντιμετωπισεις μονη, μιλησε σε καποιον, αν οχι σε καποιον ειδικο τοτε σε καποιο κοντινο σου ατομο, που θα καταλαβει που θα σε βοηθησει... Για να ησουν μια εβδομαδα καθαρη σημαινει οτι εκανες τα πρωτα βηματα, μη το βαζεις τωρα κατω. Αφου εισαι αθλητρια εχεις μαθει να βαζεις ενα στοχο και να παλευεις για αυτον μεχρι να τον κατακτησεις. Βαλε τωρα για στοχο σου να γινεις καλα, να ηρεμησει και το σωμα σου και η ψυχη σου :)

----------


## katerinaa_ed

Το θέμα είναι ότι μιλάω ή σωστότερα προσπαθώ να το κάνω μιας και δεν μου είναι εύκολο να ανοίγομαι ειδικά σε ό,τι αφορά το συγκεκριμένο θέμα... Πηγαίνω σε μια ψυχολόγο καταρτισμένη πάνω στο συγκεκριμένο αντικείμενο αλλά και πάλι υπάρχουν φορές που η κακιά μου "φίλη" κάνει και πάλι τη δυναμική της επιστροφή!!! Την σιχαίνομαι!!

----------


## runnerlena

katerinaa σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτααααα!Πιο απολυτα δε γίνεται,το έχω ζήσει όλο αυτο,γιατι έκανα και εγω πρωταθλητισμό και περνούσα ακριβώς όπως εσύ.Παραδειγμα Θυμάμαι που όλοι πεφτανε πάνω στο αρνί το Πάσχα και εγώ ετρωγα οτι υπήρχε σε γλυκό,το κρέας μου ήταν αδιάφορο.Προτιμούσα να φάω κατι σε γλυκο(εστω γιαούρτι με μέλι,γενικά οτιδήποτε με μέλι)παρά φαγητό.Λίγο που πέφτει το γλυκογόνο με τη προπόνηση ,λίγο που τα στερούμαστε ,λίγο το άνχος των κιλών και θέλει ο αθλητής το γλυκό του...
Κοίτα εγώ κατάφερα να απαλλαγώ λίγο απο αυτή τη μανία του γλυκού απενοχοποιώντας το,δηλαδή μη το βλέπεις τοσο απαγορευμένο, όσο δε ''πρέπει να το φάς'' τοσο ορμάς σε αυτό νομίζω.Ξέρω δε ''πρέπει'' να τρώς τέτοιες τροφές αφού κάνεις πρωταθλητισμό αλλα πολύ περισσότερο είναι το κακό που κάνεις στον εαυτό σου κάνοντας βουλιμικά και ανορεξικά επεισόδια παρα το να φάς κάτι έστω ανθυγειινό. Σίγουρα δε θεραπευεται απο τη μια μέρα στην αλλη και εγώ παλευω και μια ζωή θα παλευω αλλα παλευω πιο χαλάρά πλεον,χωρίς να κάνω κακό στον εαυτό μου.Δε θέλω πλέον να αναλώσω τη ζωή μου στη βουλιμία γιατί χάνουμε πολύτιμο χρόνο απο τη ζωή μας,τον σκοτώνουμε σιγά σιγά και είναι πολύ αδικο.Αφού κάνεις πρωταθλητισμό(αλήθεια σε πιο αθλημα;) ξερεις πως είναι να δίνεις μάχες και να βγαίνεις νικήτρια...Πές στον εαυτό σου ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΖΗΣΩ!Κάνε μια νεα αρχή με καλύτερες ''φίλες''.Καλή δύναμη....

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Ένα γλυκό δεν προσθέτει τόσο πολύ,ειδικά σε ανθρώπους που κάνουν και σε τέτοια ένταση άσκηση.Το μυαλό προσθέτει τύψεις κι εκεί είναι το θέμα.Γενικά οι γιορτινές μέρες είναι αφορμή για ξεσπάσματα αλλά δεν είναι και τόσο ανάγκη να ενοχοποιούμε και το ανθρώπινο,την κατανάλωση δηλαδή ενός γιορτινού γλυκίσματος...

Το μυαλό, μας παίζει...

----------


## nina11

Διανυω τη 2η μερα χωρισ βουλιμικο..δεν ειναι και τιποτα σπουδαιο αλλα θελω πολυ να απαλλαχτω απο αυτο το πραγμα.
νομιζω οτι μου κανει καλο το να γραφω..
ελατε να τα καταφερουμε!

----------


## bouliana

να και το δικό μου τικερακι.ένα μήνα χωρίς βουλιμικά!καλή αρχή nina!

----------


## nina11

Ευχαριστω πολυ βουλιανα!
Μπραβο σου παντως! συνεχιζε, μη μασας!

----------


## koralaki

χθες εκανα, θα μετρω μερες που δε θα κανω, κ αν κλεισω βδομαδα θα με ανταμειψω με κανενα εσωρουχο!
μελεφτα του ανδρα μου :P
νιωθω τοσο απαισια πιφ, μερα ειναι θα περασει ε

----------


## depressedkitten

Eγώ είχα να κάνω εμμετούς για ένα χρόνο, μέχρι που ξανάκανα το καλοκαίρι 3 φορές και τους έκοψα ξανά.. Χωρίς επεισόδιο υπερφαγίας έιμαι κι εγώ μια βδομάδα! Και αρκετά ανάλαφρη, ψυχολογικά πάνω απ'όλα!!

----------


## koralaki

εγω δεν κανω εμετους ευτυχως,
ομως ακομα να χωνεψω οσα εφαγα χθες,
πρωινο μου ειναια διανοητο να παω
αναγκαστικα με κοβω να βγω για δουλειες νηστικη.
ελπιζω να πεινασω προ γυμναστηριου κ να επανελθω στο διατροφικο μου προγραμμα.
νιωθω απιστευτη αηδια, οχι ψυχολογικη τοσο οσο στο στομαχι.
το ψυχολογικο το εχω ψιλοξεπερασει πια, δεν αξιζει να χαλιεμαι, καινουργια ημερα

----------


## dolphin_ed

Έχω 10 μέρες να κάνω επεισόδιο. Παράλληλα παίρνω και ladose. Για να δούμε....

----------


## bouliana

οου!και αναρωτιόμουν σήμερα τι κάνεις κ πως πάς! καλύτερα είσαι αποτι κατάλαβα!χαίρομαι

----------


## loustam

Εμένα είναι μόλις η τέταρτη μέρα... :saint:
Ελπίζω να κρατήσει αυτήν την φορά γιατί έχω διανύσει στο παρελθόν και πολύ μεγαλύτερα διαστήματα αποχής και μετά ... τσουπ... Και τώρα εννοείται ότι σκαλώνει το μυαλό αλλά έχω βάλει στόχο να χωρέσω στα χειμωνιάτικα τζιν μου. Καλά την βγάλαμε όλο το καλοκαίρι με τις φουστίτσες και τα φορεματάκια. Τώρα τί κάνουμε? Έχω φτάσει στα πιο παχιά μου ever... Τόσο καιρό ένιωθα ότι υπήρχε περιθώριο για ένα κιλάκι ακόμα όταν έκανα τα υπερφαγικά μου πάρτυ. Τώρα έφτασα ταβάνι και το ασανσέρ για να κατέβεις, αντίθετα με τον νόμο της βαρύτητας, πάει πιο αργά από ότι για να ανέβεις... Υπομονή, επιμονή και προσμονή για τις καλύτερες μέρες που ΘΑ έρθουν...

----------


## dwra_ed

loustam και εγω στη 4η μερα ειμαι. Και νιωθω υπεροχα. 
θα τα καταφερουμε!

----------


## teri_ed

10 μερούλες "καθαρή"........μετά από 1 χρόνο χωρίς εμετούς αυτό το καλοκαίρι μου πήγε στραβά, αλλά θα επανέλθουν οι παλιές καλές μέρες! :smilegrin:

----------


## POZ

2 εβδομάδες -χωρίς εμετούς-αλλά...με αμέτρητα υπερφαγικα.

----------


## loustam

Καλημέρα εβριμπάντι!!!
@ dwra: Δώρα μου μαζί θα πολεμήσουμε! Ελπίζω να έχουμε την ίδια κοινή πορεία και να δίνει δύναμη η μία στην άλλη. Χθες το βράδυ βρέθηκα σε σπίτι φίλων με πολύ φαΐ και ποτό... Είχα πάει φαγωμένη οπότε αρνήθηκα πεισματικά να φάω, αλλά το κρασάκι μου το κατέβασα. Έφυγα από το σπίτι με πρώτη σκέψη να τρέξω σε έναν φούρνο. Αφού απέρριψα με δυσκολία αυτήν την ενέργεια, άρχισα να σκέφτομαι τί έχω στο σπίτι το οποίο μπορεί να μετατραπεί σε λιχουδιά της στιγμής. Αφού κατάστρωσα λοιπόν το σχέδιο υπερφαγίας μου με ό,τι υπήρχε στο σπίτι, πατώντας το πόδι στο σπίτι σκέφτηκα την ψυχολογία μου ξυπνώντας το πρωί φουσκωμένη και θολωμένη από το χθεσινοβραδινό φαγοπότι. Με τί ντροπή και ψυχολογική κούραση θα έγραφα σε αυτό το φόρουμ για άλλο ένα νυχτερινό επεισόδιο υπερφαγίας. Και έτσι ξάπλωσα στο κρεβατάκι μου με το βιβλιαράκι μου αγκαλιά και το μυαλό μου άδειο από διατροφικές ενοχές. Και ένιωσα ελεύθερη..
@ ΡΟΖ: ΡΟΖ μου τα υπερφαγικά είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό να τα συνεχίσεις για ένα διάστημα, όπως όλοι μας. Μακάρι να είχαμε τον διακόπτη και να δουλεύαμε με ένα ON/OFF. Δεν τον έχουμε όμως. Έχουμε μυαλό με εξαιρετικά σύνθετες λειτουργίες. Το παν είναι να μην υποκύψεις σε εμετούς λόγω πιθανής αύξησης βάρους. Γιατί ως γνωστόν οι εμετοί θα σε οδηγήσουν σε νέα και πιο ακραία υπερφαγικά. Όταν δεν τα βγάζεις, απλά σταματάς γιατί δεν μπορείς να φας άλλο. Και όταν βαρεθείς να νιώθεις την κοιλιά σου μονίμως τούμπανο λες και είσαι σε προχωρημένη εγκυμοσύνη, θα περιορίσεις και τις ποσότητες. Μπράβο για τις 2 εβδομάδες!!! Πολύ καλό!!!

----------


## POZ

Σευχαριστώ πολύ!Μακάρι να συνεχίσει έτσι τώρα που ηρέμησα κάπως αν κ...δεν θέλω να λέω μεγάλες κουβέντες πια.Βέβαια αν κάνω υπερφαγικό με σαβούρες τώρα θα είναι απολύτως ψυχολογικό γιατί τρώω πλέον υπερ του δέοντος κανονικά!Λάδια, ψωμιά τα πάντα.Όσα είχα στερηθεί κ μου τα επέτρεπα μόνο με την προοπτική του εμετού.ʼσε ελπίζω να μην αρχίσω να ανεβαίνω επικίνδυνα στα κιλά κ μου γυρίσει μπούμερανκ!Και σε εσένα 1000 μππράβο που κρατήθηκες χτες!Δεν είναι υπέροχο συναίσθημα να καταφέρνουμε να μην υποκύπτουμε?Εγώ είχα συνδέσει έξοδο-ποτό-υπερφαγία απαραίτητα κ όταν επρόκειτο να βγω με έπιανε πανικός κ φυσικά έπεφτα στην παγίδα.Ή κλεινόμουν μέσα.Όταν κατάφερα να φερθώ φυσιολογικά και είδα οτι μπορώ το απομυθοποίησα κ σταμάτησα να τρέμω μήπως πχ ενδώσω σε ένα τυροπιτάκι..εντάξει έχω δρόμο ακόμα αλλά πιστεύω είναι μια καλή αρχή για το μυαλό να ξεφύγει απτον εύκολο δρόμο των βουλιμικών.Σου εύχομαι να συνεχίσεις έτσι κ καλύτερα!!

----------


## POZ

κ με τούτα κ με εκείνα στο φόρουμ ξεχάστηκα κ μου κάηκαν οι φακές!:dork::dork::dork:λέω κ εγώ...απο πού μυρίζει καμμένο κ βγαίνουν καπνοί???:puzzled:ούφ!άντε πάλι απέξω..

----------


## alexandrita

αθλος..... χτες ημουν σε γαμο,με απειρα φαγητα και ακομα περισσοτερα γλυκα και παρ'ολ'αυτα δεν ειχα ουτε υπερφαγικο ουτε βουλιμικο επεισοδιο!!!!

10 μέρες μακρυα από κακές συνήθειες :)

----------


## absolute

μπραβο σου alexandrita!ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ να τα καταφερεις και το ξερεις!!

----------


## fuxia

χωρίς επεισόδιο τέλος της 4ης μέρας και στα μέσα περιόδου, καλά πάω!

----------


## loustam

Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα...
Ήθελα απλά να μοιραστώ μαζί σας μία κρυφή αισιοδοξία που νιώθω ότι μπορεί με τον καιρό να το ξεπεράσω, με ΠΟΛΛΗ ΚΑΛΗ θέληση. Είμαι τρίτη ημέρα στην Αθήνα, περίοδος προσαρμογής ακόμα, με τους πειρασμούς να χορεύουν γύρω μου, και στο μυαλό μου εννοείται. Και ενώ υπάρχουν στιγμές που οργανώνω στο μυαλό μου υπερφαγικά, τα έχω αποφύγει σε ΟΛΕΣ τις περιπτώσεις... Κι έχω ακολουθήσει ένα πολύ καλό πρόγραμμα διατροφής. Και είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη γι'αυτό. Αυτά... Ας ελπίσουμε να κρατήσει αυτή την φορά... Και όσο μου μπαίνουν τα διαόλια στο μυαλό, τόσο πιο πολύ τα συζητάω με τους γύρω μου. Και τόσο πιο πολύ αποδυναμώνεται ο εχθρός...
Καλημέρεεεεεεες

----------


## bouliana

loystam πιστεύω οτι έχεις φτάσει στο καλύτερο σημείο γιατί τώρα σιγά σιγά γεμίζεις αυτοπεποίθηση!!φοβερό!

----------


## alexandrita

loustam μου, φυσικά και πρέπει να είσαι αισιόδοξη!!!!είσαι σε πολύ καλό δρόμο...

θα μοιραστώ κι εγώ κάτι μαζί σας...

χτες ένιωσα ότι έκανα υπερφαγικό με τόσο γάλα-μέλι-βρώμη που έφαγα... βασικά είχα φουσκώσει πολύ.σήμερα καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν ήταν.ή μήπως ήταν???τι πιστεύετε εσείς?
για κάποια δευτερόλεπτα σκέφτηκα να τρέξω στο μινι μάρκετ και να το σηκώσω όλο.δε το έκανα.
μετά σκέφτηκα να κάνω εμετό για να ξεφουσκώσω. αλλά και μόνο στη σκέψη με έπιασε αηδία.μου ήρθε στο μυαλό η εικόνα μου,να είμαι πάνω από την λεκάνη και να ξερνάω,να ταλαιπωρούμαι,και με έπιασε αηδία,αποστροφή.σκέφτηκα τους γονείς μου,που περιμένουν τόσα από μένα... και τέλος σκέφτηκα ότι δε μου αξίζει,ότι εχω και μια ζωή να ζήσω...
και σήμερα νιώθω τόσο ωραία.... ήρεμη.... και λίγο πιό δυνατή....

----------


## bouliana

αχ αλεξανδρίτα με κάνεις πολύ χαρούμενη! από αυτά που διάβασα οτι έφαγες σε άλλο thread δεν ήταν υπερφαγικό.

πιστεύω οτι αν σιγά σιγά μάθεις να τρως έστω κ΄λίγο κάθε τρεις ώρες στο τέλος δεν θαχεις ξανά υπερφαγικό ούτε καν θα ανησυχείς και θα το σκέφτεσαι. αλλά ξέρω οτι προς το παρόν ήδη κάνεις άλματα ο΄πότε να μη σε ζαλίζω όλη την ώρα. απλά αυτό τουλάχιστον δουλεύει προς το παρόν με έμένα, δεν κάνω υπερφαγικά γιατί δεν αφήνω πολλές ώρες να περάσουν

----------


## alexandrita

είδες?βλέπουμε φώς!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Marry Poppins

> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> δεν κάνω υπερφαγικά γιατί δεν αφήνω πολλές ώρες να περάσουν


ναι!!! έχεις πάρα πολύ δίκαιο!!!! εγώ μερικές φορές τρώω και χωρίς να πεινάω, κάθε 3 ώρες απλά και μόνο για να μη φτάσω αργότερα να πεινάσω πολύ και να καταβροχθίσω ότι βρω μπροστά μου!! πολύ καλή τακτική!!!

----------


## bouliana

ε όχι ρε συ η καλύτερη είναι να αφήνεις ώρες άτελείωτες στις οποίες να πεινάς κ να μην τρως. δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί μου επιτίθεσαι ?επειδή δεν συμφωνώ με την if στη οποία πίνεις νερό στο όνομά της? σόρρυ ρε συ αλλά δεν συμφωνώ.κ την έχω κάνει οπότε μπορώ να έχω γνώμη. άμα θες να την κάνεις κάντην αλλά μην εκνευρίζεσαι άμα εγώ λέω οτι δεν μαρέσει

----------


## bouliana

αχ σόρρυ νόμισα οτι ήσουν το κοράλι κ ήταν ειρωνία οτι ναναι μανία καταδίωξης έχω πάθει .σόρρυ κ στο κοραλάκι σόρρυ κ σε σένα

----------


## bouliana

αλεξανδρίτα ελπίζω να μη σε στεναχώρησα.

----------


## alexandrita

> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> αλεξανδρίτα ελπίζω να μη σε στεναχώρησα.


δε με στενοχωρησες εσυ bouliana μου... παντα δεχομαι και επιζητω ενδεχομενως τις συμβουλες σου :wink2:

----------


## bouliana

κεγώ δικιές σου.γενικά πάντως δεν υπάρχει λόγος να στεναχωριέσαι. είσαι στα καλύτερά σου πιστεύω κ οτι ψάχνεσαι(ιφ,μιφ κτλ)είναι καλό. θα βρεις μια πατέντα που θα σε βοηθάει να τρως σωστά κ θα ταιριάζει κ με σένα.

----------


## loustam

Η δύναμη οφείλεται η μισή σε δική μου προσπάθεια και η άλλη μισή σε αυτό εδώ το forum, που είναι ο μεγαλύτερος εξομολογητής μου και σύντροφός μου σε αυτήν την διαδικασία. Κάθε ποστ που είτε γράφω είτε διαβάζω, βάζει ένα ακόμα λιθαράκι σε όλο αυτό το μεγαθήριο που προσπαθώ να χτίσω... Και πολύ χαίρομαι που είμαστε πλέον πολλές στην ίδια φάση συνειδητοποίησης και αντιμετώπισης! Ο ένας θα δίνει δύναμη στον άλλο για να αντέξουμε. Όσο για τα διατροφικά, συμφωνώ ότι σε καμία περίπτωση η ξαφνική αφαγία ή δίαιτα δεν είναι λύση. Πρέπει να τρώμε κανονικά. Εγώ συνειδητοποίησα ότι μετά από πολλά χρόνια έχω αρχίσει να λέω στους γύρω μου την λέξη "ΠΕΙΝΑΩ¨. Παλιότερα ντρεπόμουν και ένιωθα ενοχικά απέναντι σε αυτή την λέξη. Τώρα λέω πεινάω και το χαίρομαι γιατί το νιώθω πραγματικά.

----------


## alexandrita

> _Originally posted by loustam_
> Και πολύ χαίρομαι που είμαστε πλέον πολλές στην ίδια φάση συνειδητοποίησης και αντιμετώπισης!


συμφωνώ... κι εγώ χαίρομαι πολύ και μου δίνει πολύ κουράγιο... πολύ σημαντικό αυτό το 'μαζί'...

----------


## vanvan

Μπράβο σας κορίτσια!!!! Καλή δύναμη σε όλες για την προσπάθεια που κάνετε!!!! :D:D:D

Καλή συνέχεια!!!

----------


## alexandrita

2 εβδομάδες χωρίς βουλιμικό... (παίρνοντας γύρω στις 1500 θερμίδες ημερησίως + γυμναστική)
για να δούμε αυτή τη φορά...

----------


## bouliana

please accept my respect!!!!!:lol:

----------


## alexandrita

> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> please accept my respect!!!!!:lol:


i surely do!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## POZ

Μπράβο Αλεξανδρίτα μου!Καλημέρα!

----------


## marmade

> _Originally posted by alexandrita_
> 2 εβδομάδες χωρίς βουλιμικό... (παίρνοντας γύρω στις 1500 θερμίδες ημερησίως + γυμναστική)
> για να δούμε αυτή τη φορά...


Ποποπο εμένα μου φαίνεται θαύμα 2 ολόκληρες εβδομάδες keep going!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## alexandrita

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ marmade.
πιστεψε με,προσπαθω πολυ.... κυριως να μη σκεφτομαι χαζα.
για παραδειγμα,επειδη τρωω πολλα φρουτα και λαχανικα, μετα ειναι πρησμενη η κοιλια μου.πριν μερικες εβδομαδες που θα μου συνεβαινε κατι τετοιο,θα κοιταζομουν στον καθρεφτη,θα τρελαινομουν,θα απογοητευομουν οικτρα και θα τα εβγαζα. Η προηγουμενως θα ετρεχα στο φουρνο η στο μινι μαρκετ,σκεφτομενη οτι αφου θα τα βγαλω ας σαβουριασω πρωτα να το ευχαριστηθω.ποσο,μα ποσο χαζη νιωθω ωρες-ωρες.
πλεον προσπαθω να σκεφτομαι το αυτονοητο,οτι ειναι φυσιολογικο να φουσκωνει καποιος μετα απο το φαγητο,κανω υπομονη και την επομενη μερα πλακα η κοιλια :bouncing:

----------


## marmade

λοιπόν alexandrita μου έχεις δίκιο, το πρόβλημα είναι να περάσει η πρώτη ώρα μετά το γεύμα για εμένα. Διότι στην αρχή φουσκώνω πάρα πολύ, μετά όμως σιγά σιγά αρχίζω να συνέρχομαι και μου φεύγει κάπως η σκεψη της τουαλέτας.....το λάθος επίσης που κάνω πολλές φορες είναι να πίνω ανθρακο'ύχα αναψυκτικά που ούτως ή άλλως σε φουσκώνουν οπότε και το λίγο φαγητό νομίζω πως είναι πάρα πολύ, και φυσικά το μυαλό δεν σκέφτεται ποτέ ψύχραιμα και λογικά πάντα με βάση τον πανικό. Να χ..σω μέσα τα πτυχία μου δηλαδή που μόνο εκεί ήξερα να σκέφτομαι έξυπνα....

----------


## alexandrita

> _Originally posted by marmade_
> Να χ..σω μέσα τα πτυχία μου δηλαδή που μόνο εκεί ήξερα να σκέφτομαι έξυπνα....


αυτό ξαναπέστο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## POZ

κορίτσια εγώ την έκανα πάλι την μαλακία...μετά απο 3 βδομάδες.νιώθω υπερβολικά απογοητευμένη ρε γμτ εκεί που πάω να νιώσω δυνατή τα ίδια ξανα..

----------


## alexandrita

τι να πώ τώρα....
τι σε οδηγησε σε αυτό?ποια ηταν η αιτια?πεινα?απογοητευση?στ νοχωρια?πως θα αδιαθετήσεις ρε ροζούλα αν δεν τα κόψεις αυτά?

----------


## POZ

μπα ούτε θα αδιαθετήσω ποτέ ούτε θα τα κόψω απότι φαίνεται..κουραστηκα πια δεν μπορώ να το σκέφτομαι άλλο αυτό το πράγμα.ξύπνησα με απίστευτη πείνα για ψωμι. έφαγα 3 κουλούρια με τυρί κ κάτι παξιμάδια...ως εδώ καλά.άλλωστε με έχω αφήσει κάπως free αυτές τις μέρες..κ μέτα αντι να σταματήσω έφαγα άλλες 4 σοκολάτες κ 2 κουτιά μπισκότα. έτσι δεν ξέρω γιατί. γιατί κουράστηκα με όλα αυτά. δεν έκανα κανονικό εμετό, μόνο ίσα να μην σκάσω. αλλά απέτυχα όιπως κ ναχει. τζάμπα το παραμύθι που μου έλεγα κάθε βράδυ οτι πηγαίνω καλύτερα κ οτι θα το ξεπεράσω..δν είμαι καθόλου καλά νομίζω οτι αρχίζω κ με μισώ τόσο ηλίθια που είμαι

----------


## alexandrita

Καλέ σιγά!!!δεν έκανες κάτι το τρομερό,ούτε απέτυχες.έχασες τη μάχη όχι τον πόλεμο.μη σε παίρνει από κάτω,συνεχίζουμε κανονικά και δυναμικά!!!!!!!

----------


## POZ

καλά τώρα αισθάνομαι οτι παχαίνω λεπτό με το λεπτό.είδα σήμερα στη ζυγαριά 52 κ λέω οκ εδώ καλά είσαι κόψε ταχύτητα.και μετά απο μια ώρα έκανα βουλιμικό. αν δεν είμαι ηλίθια τι είμαι?όταν πάω γυναικολόγο θα την πιέσω να μ δώσει αντισυλληπτικά..αν δω περίοδο μπορεί κ να αρχίσω κ να προσέχω λίγο την υγεία μου.πάντως άσχετο αλλά θεωρώ σχεδόν απίθανο να κοπει ή περίοδος καθαρά απο τους εμετούς. κ δεν ξέρω τι μ είναι πιο δύσκολο, να πάρω κι άλλο βάρος(αν χρειαστεί) ή να μην ξανακάνω εμετό..

----------


## alexandrita

> _Originally posted by POZ_
> όταν πάω γυναικολόγο θα την πιέσω να μ δώσει αντισυλληπτικά..αν δω περίοδο μπορεί κ να αρχίσω κ να προσέχω λίγο την υγεία μου.


δεν ακουγεται καθολου κακη ιδεα.............
μήπως να σταματήσεις και να ζυγίζεσαι?

----------


## POZ

μάλλον...βασικά πρέπει να σταματήσω να σκέφτομαι..αν δεν φοβόμουν την ξεφτίλα κ δεν ντρεπόμουν θα πήγαινα σε 5-6 γιατρούς , θα έλεγα την αλήθεια με κάθε λεπτομέρεια κ θα το άφηνα "πάνω" τους, πραγματικά νιώθω πάρα πολύ κουρασμένη για να προσπαθήσω περισσότερο.πάνε τόσοι μήνες που δεν σκέφτομαι τίποτα άλλο..αλλά ντρέπομαι πάρα πολύ να το κάνω αυτό.

----------


## bouliana

ροζ καταρχάς ο πρωταρχικός στόχος είναι να ελαττώσουμε τα βουλιμικά.τα πας περίφημα.μη σταματάς τη προσπάθεια. θέλει χρόνο ακόμα για να γιατρευτεί το σώμα σου κ ναρθει κ η περίοδος.βασικά πιστεύω οτι ο κυριότερος λόγος που έχασες την περίοδο ήταν τα κιλά.μετά οι εμετοί. αφού έβαλες τα κιλά πιστεύω οτι ένα σωστό πρόγραμμα διατροφής θα σε ωφελήσει.κεγώ έκοψα τους εμετούς αλλά δεν έχω δει περίοδο ναρχεται από μόνη της εδώ κ τέσσερις μήνες.αλλά δεν αφήνω διάστημα παραπάνω των 60 ημερών να περάσει. πιστεύω οτι όσο συνεχίζω την προσπάθειά μου(εγώ πρέπει να χάσω κ λίγα κιλά) και κάνω σωστή και υγιεινή διατροφή θα μου έρθει κ η περίοδος. επίσης παίζει ρόλο το άγχος έτσι.κ από αυτό έχουμε πολύ.

----------


## POZ

αχ μωρε βουλιάνα σκατά περίφημα τα πάω...κ εγώ δεν απενοχοποιώ τους εμετούς αλλά μάλλον το βάρος ευθύνεται περισσότερο.Και τώρα είμαι σε μια άθλια κατάσταση, πρησμένη και συνεχίζω να τρώω φυστίκια!!!Έτσι, να χτυπήσω τις 5000 θερμίδες σήμερα..δεν θέλω να ξημερώσει η αυριανή μέρα πραγματικά..δεν αντέχω άλλες τύψεις..και πάχυνα και περίοδο δεν είδα και χάλια ψυχολογικά είμαι

----------


## POZ

λοιπόν...είμαστε 4 κολλητές.εδώ και μια δεκαετία.ζούμε και οι 4 στην ίδια πόλη, δεν βλεπόμαστε όσο συχνά θα μπορούσαμε αλλά υποτίθεται οτι αγαπάμε η μια την άλλη.τους τελευταίους μήνες εγώ με όσα περνάω έχω αλλάξει.πιο μελαγχολική, πιο κλειστή, έβγαινα πιο λίγο, προσπαθούσα να το κρύβω αλλά τελικά φαινόταν οτι κάτι δν παει καλα. πριν λίγο έμαθα οτι η μια απο τις φίλες μου με έχει καταθάψει(φιλικά πάντα), λέει σε γνωστούς οτι θέλω ψυχίατρο, οτι δν πάω καλά, οτι είμαι καταθλιπτική κτλ.εμένα εντωμεταξύ ΠΟΤΕ δν με ρώτησε τι έχω , τι έχει αλλάξει κ αν είμαι καλά.έξοδος , ποτά, σπίτι.εγώ η ηλίθια νόμιζα οτι το έχω κρύψει καλά, και η φίλη μου με έχει κάνει βούκινο.πίστευα οτι είναι απο τα λίγα άτομα που με νοιάζονται πραγματικά αλλά έπεσα έξω.δεν συνηθίζω να κλάιγομαι αλλά πραγματικά έχω πέσει απο τα σύννεφα.το έμαθα πριν λίγο απο έναν γνωστό που με ρώτησε τι έχω πάθει γιατί έμαθε το και το...τελικά μέσα απο την κατάσταση που περνάω εγώ απομακρύνω τους ανθρώπους απο δίπλα μου ή απλά βγαίνει στην επιφάνεια η αλήθεια που θα έβγαινε αργά ή γρήγορα?κουράστηκα να κλαίω..οκ το κρύβω..αλλά αν το μοιραστώ υποτίθεται οτι θα με καταλάβουν κα θα με αποδεχτούν?δεν το νομίζω..

----------


## click

ροζουλα μηπως αυτο που συζητουσε ηταν οτι ανησυχει για σενα και δεν ξερει πώς να το χειριστει και πώς να φερθει? λεω μηπως?
αν και ειναι φαουλ που δε σου ειχε πει τιποτα.

αυτη η διαταραχη δεν κρυβεται οσο και να προσπαθεις

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by POZ_
> μάλλον...βασικά πρέπει να σταματήσω να σκέφτομαι..αν δεν φοβόμουν την ξεφτίλα κ δεν ντρεπόμουν θα πήγαινα σε 5-6 γιατρούς , θα έλεγα την αλήθεια με κάθε λεπτομέρεια κ θα το άφηνα "πάνω" τους, πραγματικά νιώθω πάρα πολύ κουρασμένη για να προσπαθήσω περισσότερο.πάνε τόσοι μήνες που δεν σκέφτομαι τίποτα άλλο..αλλά ντρέπομαι πάρα πολύ να το κάνω αυτό.


ποια ξεφτιλα? εσυ νομιζεις δεν βλεπουν καθε μερα 10-20 περιπτωσεις σαν κ σενα κ μενα κ ολων κ χειροτερες ή καλυτερες?
η δουλεια τους ειναι να μην ντρεπεσαι,
κ αν θες τη γνωμη μου (αν μενεις σε μικρο μερος οπως εγω)
μπορεις να πας σε ασχετο γιατρο στην αθηνα ή αλλου
(ασχετο οχι ως προς την καταρτιση αλλα ως προς τον τοπο διαμονης σου)
ετσι δε μαθαινεται τιποτε κε συ θα βρεις την υγεια σου!

οσο για τη φιλη μην ασχολεισαι,
ανθρωπος ειναι εσφαλε,
τωρα η εννοια σου δεν πρεπει ναναι εκεινη τι εκανε αλλα τι θα κανεις εσυ.
μετα το λυνεις και αυτο μετη φιλη ηρεμα κ ομορφα.

----------


## koralaki

ΥΓ συγνωμη που δε διαβαζω συχνα τι γραφεις κ πεταχτηκα σφηνα αλλα ετυχε κ το ειδα τωρα.
δεν ειμαι σε καλη φαση μηνες τωρα κ συνειδητοποιησα οτι μου κανει κακο να διαβαζω γιαυτα...
(στεναχωριεμαι κ κανω βουλιμικα)
σε φιλω κ ελπιζω οταν ξαναβρω το κουραγιο να διαβασω να εισαι καλυτερα

----------


## dolphin_ed

Ροζ,


παλιότερα είχα ρωτήσει τη γυναικολόγο μου και μου είχε πει ότι οι εμετοί δεν επηρρεάζουν την περίοδο. Την επηρρεάζει το άγχος, το βάρος και η υπερβολική σωματική άσκηση. Κι εγώ στα 52 κιλά δεν είχα περίοδο, στα 53 είχα.
Αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι με το που θα πάρεις λίγο βάρος θα σου έρθει η περίοδος. Σε 'μένα χρειάζεται χρόνος για να επανέλθει όταν μου κόβεται και μετά τυχαίνει να παχύνω με απανωτά βουλιμικά.
Απλά προσπάθησε να ανεβάσεις λίγο το βάρος σου και σε λίγες εβδομάδες θα αδιαθετήσεις.

----------


## POZ

Καλημέρα σε όλους!Μακάρι να είναι καλύτερη απο τη χθεσινή.
click μου, η συγκεκριμένη κοπέλα γενικότερα είναι ψιλοαυταρχική και απόλυτη πχ "χώρισες και τον σκέφτεσαι ακόμα? τέλος είσαι γυναικούλα." αλλά πραγματικά κουφάθηκα που έμαθα οτι το τράβηξε τόσο κ μάλιστα σε τόσο λεπτο ζήτημα.Γενικά δεν λες για τον άλλο οτι χρειάζεται ψυχίατρο έτσι απλά.εμένα ούτε με ρώτησε ποτέ, ούτε επιδίωξε να συζητήσει κάτι απλά έχει γίνει πολύ επιθετική , δν ξέρω ίσως επειδή αρνείται η φιλενάδα της(εγώ) να είναι τόσο "ατελής".Όταν ηρεμήσω θ το συζητήσω αλλά ξέρεις είμαστε κατα κάποιο τρόπο παρέα 8-9 ατόμων κ καταλαβαίνεις τι παραπληροφόρηση κ κουτσομπολιό θα πέσει..

----------


## POZ

(ασχετο οχι ως προς την καταρτιση αλλα ως προς τον τοπο διαμονης σου)
koralaki αυτό πολύ μ άρεσε!φαντάζεσαι να πήγαινα σε άσχετο γιατρό?:smilegrin:
δίκιο έχεις πάντως ..κ εγώ το ίδιο συμβουλεύω τους άλλους και είμαι πολύ υπερ του να απευθυνόμαστε σε ειδικούς σε οποιαδήποτε περίπτωση, αλλά στον εαυτό μου δεν το τηρώ.Καλά τώρα βέβαια με αυτά που ειπώθηκαν εννοείται οτι μου έφυγε και η παραμικρή επιθυμία να μιλήσω σε κάποιον ψυχολογο..!

υγ. καταλαβαίνω αυτό που λες κ εγώ δεν πολυδιαβάζω τα δικά σας γιατί επηρεάζομαι κ το γυρνάω σε δίαιτες κ νηστείες!!

----------


## POZ

dolphin, σε ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση, το είχα φανταστεί οτι δεν είναι τόσο εκεί το πρόβλημα αλλά στο βάρος.καλά κ το άγχος δεδομένο αλλά πιστεύω σε πολύ στρεσογόνες περιόδους επηρεάζεται η περίοδος, όχι με το καθημερινό άγχος που έχουμε όλοι μας.Μακάρι να γίνει όπως το λες!

----------


## mariafc

Καλημέρα κορίτσια. Στις επάλξεις και εγώ. Εγώ δίνω τη μάχη μου με νευρική ανορεξία εδώ και 25 μέρες έχω επανέλθει στο σωστό δρόμο, τρώω κανονικά και δεν πισωγύρισα ούτε μία φορά αν και βασανίζομαι αρκετά ψυχολογικά. Βουλιμικά επεισόδια ή εμετούς δεν έκανα ποτέ απλά παρακολουθώντας το συγκεκριμένο τόπικ αισθάνθηκα την ανάγκη να γράψω και εγώ και ελπίζω να μη σας ενοχλεί πιο πολύ για να πω στη φίλη ΡΟΖ να μην απογοητεύεται και να μην αποθαρρύνεται. Χάθηκε μια μάχη όχι και ο πόλεμος. Και είναι ένας πόλεμος που πρέπει να τον κερδίσουμε. Διάβασα το περιστατικό πόυ έγραψες με τισ φίλες σου. Αχ καλή μου Ροζ και εγώ έχω υποφέρει τα ίδια και τώρα που το σκέφτομαι αυτή ακριβώς η απογοήτευση που αισθάνθηκα από φίλους και παρέες ήταν εν μέρει και από τους λόγους της κατηφόρας μου. Το να χάνω κιλά με έκανε ευτυχισμένη, είχα ένα στόχο να εκπληρώσω όταν στους υπόλοιπους τομείς ήμουν δυστυχισμένη και στο φιλικό δε τομέα είχα βαρεθεί να βγάζω τα μαχαίρια από την πλάτη. 
Τελικά όμως δεν κατάφερα τίποτα. Χάλασα την υγεία μου, στενοχώρησα τους γονείς μου που με έβλεπαν να αργοπεθαίνω και τώρα είμαι πιο μόνη από ποτέ τουλάχιστον έτσι αισθάνομαι γιατί οι αποτυχημένες μου φιλίες σε συνδυασμό με την αρρώστεια μου με έκαναν να χω κλειστεί στον ευατό μου, να αποκλείσω πρόσωπα από τον κοινωνικό μου κύκλο που άξιζαν μια ευκαιρία. Έχασα τη διάθεση μου ακόμη και να ζω αλλά όχι ΡΟΖ μου δε θα κάνουμε τη χάρη σε κανέναν έτσι. Είμαστε δυνατές και σύντομα όλα θα είναι ένα μακρινό παρελθόν. 

Επίσης σε βλέπω πως αγχώνεσαι πολύ με το θέμα της περιόδου. Θα μου πεις κοίτα ποιος μιλάει. Είμαι και απο τη φύση μου νευρική και αγχώδης και όντως δεν είναι καθόλου ευχάριστο θέμα αλλά πίστεψε με τόσα χρόνια αγχωνόμουνα, αρρώσταινα από το άγχος και περίοδο δεν έβλεπα. Τώρα που έχω μπει σε μια σειρά προσπαθώ να το αποβάλλω το άγχος και το χω καταφέρει. Τουλάχιστον δεν το σκέφτομαι 24 ώρες τη μέρα. 
Αν πάντως σε ανησυχεί τόσο το θέμα θα σου πρότεινα και εγώ να πεις στη γυναικολόγο σου να σου γράψει αντισυλληπτικά για να αιδαθετήσεις. Αυτό σίγουρα θα σε ηρεμήσει. Εγώ που έκανα 7 μήνες θεραπεία με το gynofen και αδιαθετούσα κάθε μήνα αισθανόμουνα πιο καλά ψυχολογικά. Με φάρμακα μεν αλλά σκεφτόμουν πως αφού δουλεύουν τα φάρμακα και ιατρικά δεν έχω ΄κάτι αργά ή γρήγορα θα έρθει και η περίοδος. Παθολόγος, γυναικολόγος και διαιτολόγος με διαβεβαιώνουν πως με καλή διατροφή και καλή ψυχολογία θα έρθουν οπωσδήποτε. 
Καλή συνέχεια ΡΟΖ μου και αν χρειαστείς να μιλήσεις μέ κάποιον εμείς είμαστε εδώ. 
Και πάλι συγνώμη για το οφ τόπικ.

----------


## bouliana

ροζ αυτό που έγινε με την φίλη σου,αν δεν είναι οτι μιλούσε για σένα από ανησυχία,πρέπει να σε πεισμώσει να σε κάνει να θες να δείξεις στον εαυτό σου πια πραγματικά είσαι,ένα άτομο που προχωράει στο προσωπικό του αγώνα χωρίς να δίνει δεκάρα για το τι λένε οι άλλοι από πίσω του. επίσης μην απογοητεύεσαι τόσο εύκολα κ σταματάς τις προσπάθειες.τι περίμενες μόλις πάρεις λίγα κιλά να σουρθει με τι μία η περίοδος?δύσκολο.θέλει καιρό ένα δάσος αμέσως μόλις γίνει αναδάσωση.όσο όμως συνεχίζεις την προσπάθεια τόσο αυξάνονται οι πιθανότητες. θέλει υπομονή κ πείσμα το ξέρεις.μην ξαναμπένεις στον ίδιο φαύλο κύκλο. ξες οτι δεν είναι αυτό που λαχταράει η ψυχή σου .και δεν είναι μόνο η περίοδος το κίνητρό σου.έχεις τόσα άλλα,πάνω απόλα την ευτυχία σου. αλλά δεν ξέρω γιατί το πιστεύω,έχω το feeling ότι θα σου έρθει η περίοδος.πήγες στον γιατρό?τι σου είπε?

----------


## alexandrita

Κάποιες φορές,τα άτομα που έχουμε γύρω μας και μας αγαπάνε,ανησυχούν πολύ για μας αλλά δυστυχώς στην προσπάθειά τους να μας βοηθήσουν κάνουν λάθος χειρισμούς και χειροτερεύουν την κατάσταση...
το ζώ με την αδερφή μου.μου φέρεται πολύ άσχημα.με απορρίπτει,αν δεν φάω μου κρατάει μούτρα,όταν έπαθα το 'ατύχημα' και με πήγαινε νοσοκομείο μου φώναζε όλη την ώρα, μου έλεγε οτι είμαι χαζή και τους μπλέκω συνέχεια σε μπελάδες και αν το ξανάνω θα με μπιπ και γενικά είναι πολύ απότομη και επιθετική.δεν αντέχω άλλο τη συμπεριφορά της και αναγκαστικά πρέπει να ζούμε κάτω από την ίδια στέγη. 
Κάτι τέτοιο μου θύμισε και η συμπεριφορά της φίλης σου... δεν ξέρει πώς να το χειριστεί κι αυτή... δε νομίζω να σε κουτσομοπλεύει, με την αρνητική έννοια εννοώ, απλώς συζητάει με τους κοινούς σας φίλους την περίπτωσή σου. και μένα η αδερφή μου βούκινο με είχε κάνει σε όλους τους φίλους της.

----------


## POZ

alexandrita α τέλεια!Κ το αντέχεις αυτό?Να σου πω κ εμένα τα αδέρφια μου όσες φορές με είχαν δει τον χειμώνα , με είχαν κράξει που είχα αδυνατήσει τόσο και μάλιστα με ακραίους χαρακτηρισμούς πχ φαίνεσαι σαν κωλόγρια..!Αλλά όσο σκληρά κ αν μου μίλησαν, ασχολήθηκαν, δεν τα είπαν ΠΙΣΩ απο την πλάτη μου, ούτε φυσικά στις παρέες τους!έλεος δηλαδή!Εντάξει αυτη την περίοδο δεν μπορώ να είμαι η γ..μάω γκομενίτσα κ εννοείται είμαι πολύ πιο ευάλωτη και δεν σου λέω πως οφείλει ο καθένας να έχει τις απαραίτητες γνώσεις κ να γίνει ο προσωπικός μου ψυχολόγος, αλλά λίγη κατανόηση, άνθρωποι είμαστε κ ο καθένας μπορεί να περάσει μια άσχημη περίοδο για οποιονδήποτε λόγο.Πότε πήγες νοσοκομείο??τι έπαθες??

----------


## alexandrita

τι έπαθα?
στην προσπάθειά μου να κάνω εμετό 1/9/2010 κατάπια μια οδοντόβουρτσα και μου έκαναν 4 απανωτές γαστροσκοπήσεις για να μου τη βγάλουν.κάπως έτσι μαθεύτηκαν όλα σε γονείς-συγγενείς και είπα ΤΕΛΟΣ...
εννοείται οτι δεν το αντέχω αλλά τι επιλογές έχω?
προσπαθώ να σκέφτομαι οτι κανείς δεν είναι τέλειος και οτι η συγχώρεση είναι σπουδαίο πράγμα... δεν θα κερδίσουμε τίποτα με το να διώξουμε τους πάντες από δίπλα μας.και για τους άλλους φαντάζομαι οτι θα ειναι πολύ δύσκολο να μας ανεχτούν...

----------


## POZ

mariafc τελικά όλη αυτή η μοναξιά που τώρα βλέπουμε και μεγενθυμένη να είναι ένα καλό φίλτρο για να ξεκαθαρίσουμε και το ποιοι άνθρωποι αξίζει να υπάρχουν στη ζωή μας..να βάζεις όσο μπορείς πάνω απόλα τον εαυτό σου και την οικογενειά σου κ όσο σεβόμαστε κ αγαπάμε τους εαυτούς μας , τόσο θα επιλέγουμε για φίλους τα σωστά άτομα κ όχι ότι είναι εύκαιρο για να καλύψει τα κενά μας..Εμένα άλλες φορές με πεισμώνει η άδικη συμπεριφορά κ άλλες με κάνει να ξεσπάω σε εμένα όπως χτες..αλλά θέλω να το παλέψω γιατί έχω κ μια οικογένεια που με νοιάζεται πραγματικά κ δεν θέλω να τους στεναχωρήσω άλλο σε καμία περίπτωση.Όταν καταφέρουμε να βγούμε απόλο αυτό , πιστεύω θα είμαστε πολύ πιο δυνατές απο οποιαδήποτε φίλη που μας απέρριψε .Τα πηγαίνεις πολύ καλά!Να συνεχίσεις έτσι, σταθερά, μιλώντας με τους γιατρούς σου και με ψυχραιμία!ʼντε να παραδειγματίζομαι κ εγώ!

----------


## POZ

Αλεξανδρίτα...με κούφανες ε?σοβαρά τώρα?ολόκληρη οδοντόβουρτσα?τώρα είσαι καλά έτσι?Οι δικοί σου τι είπαν?Μπορώ να καταλάβω απόλυτα το σοκ που έπαθες-κ πάλι ψύχραιμη σε βρίσκω!- αλλά ίσως έπρεπε να γίνει για να πεις επιτέλους αυτό το ΤΕΛΟΣ και να αλλάξεις τη ζωή σου!Δες το σαν σημάδι!(αυτή η αισιοδοξία μου..!)

----------


## bouliana

ναι προσπαθούν οι γύρω μας να βρουν τρόπο να μας βοηθήσουν αλλά τα σκατώνουν. 
θέλω να εξομολογηθώ κάτι. έχω μια φίλη που τελευτάια έχασε κανά 15 κιλό κ τώρα είναι αρκετά αδύνατη.πολλές φορές γκρινιάζει οτι δεν έφαγε τίποτα όλη μέρα,ή οτι γύρισε σπίτι κ δεν είχε ετοιμάσει τίποτα η μαμά της.ή οτι την βλέπουν που δεν τρώει κ την ταίζουν με το ζόρι κ τέτοια. εκτός αυτού μου λέει κάθε τρεις κ λίγο οτι έκανε εμετό,μια λέει ήταν άρρωστη ,μια μοίρισε κάτι έντονο κ την έφερε εμετό,μια έφαγε πολύ κ δεν μπορούσε να αναπνεύσει. τι λέω μία φορά"ρε μλκα τι έχεις πάθει anorexia nevrosa? και αυτή έκανε γκριμάτσα ενοχλημένης που δεν θέλει να ανοίξει κουβέντα(αλλά η ίδια μας λέει οτι έκανε εμετό επειδή την πείραξε το κλιματιστικό) .κ την λέω "άμα θες να μιλήσεις πές μου ξέρω από αυτά τα περνάω κ εγώ."κ μου λέει μια χαρά είμαι την παλεύω
επίσης όλοι τις λένε να πάρει κιλά. κ αντιδράει με γκριμάτσα ενοχλημένης.

και μετά από αυτό μία φορά μας έλεγε για ένα περιστατικό που ο μπαμπάς της δεν την άφηνε να έρθει να μας βρει αν δεν καθότανε να φάει.αρχίζαμε εκείνη την ώρα να την ρωτάμε διάφορα να της ανοίγουμε την κουβέντα τέλος πάντων,αλλά αυτή μετά από λίγο χωρίς να την μαλώνουμε απλά ρωτώντας τα αυτονόητα για να βγάλουμε άκρη,ήταν έτοιμη να κλάψει.
φυσικά όταν έφυγε συζητήσαμε διεξοδικά για την περίπτωσή της προσπαθώντας να καταλάβουμε τι συμβαίνει,είπα κ σε αυτή τη φίλη μου οτι έχω ανάλογο πρόβλημα που προσπαθώ να ξεπεράσω .πάντως εμένα αυτό το όλο σκηνικό μου κάνει οτι η φίλη μου έχει ανάγκη από προσοχή αλλά δεν την εισπράττει πάντα έτσι όπως την περίμενε.

γενικά πιστεύω οτι όλοι μας τελικά με διατροφικές διαταραχές αποζητάμε προσοχή και περιποίηση.να μας κακομάθουνε.αυτό γίνεται ενδόμυχα γιατί απέξω μας θέλουμε διαρκώς την τιμωρία κ την κακομεταχείρηση.οι ίδιες αυτοτιμωρούμαστε. γιαυτό και οι γύρω μας τα χάνουν.δεν ξέρουν πια συμπεριφορά είναι σωστή ή λάθος.προσωπικά εγώ προτιμώ να με κουτσομπολεύουν με κτιτική διάθεση του στυλ κοίτα τι κοπέλα τι έχει κ δεν λέει να πάει σε ένα ψυχολόγο η χαζή. αντί να λένε για μένα "αχ την καημένη πως κατάντησε έτσι κ τι κρίμα κ μπλα μπλα" αλλά το σχόλιο από πίσω θα πέσει αυτό δεν το γλιτώνουμε. γιατί πολύ απλά δεν μας αρέσει εμάς να μιλάμε γιαυτό κ να ανοίγουμε τα χαρτιά μας οπότε οτιδήποτε μυστηριο προκαλεί σούσουρο ακόμα κ από τους καλύτερους φίλους μας. τώρα ο τρόπος της φίλης σου ροζ δεν είναι κ ο καλύτερος κ της αδερφής σου αλεξανδρίτα είναι ο πιο εκνευριστικός.δεν είναι σωστός ο τρόπος αυτός που φέρεται αλλά τουλάχιστον είναι εκεί κοντά σου δεν προσπαθεί να απέχει.

πείτε μου τη γνώμη σας.πως μπορώ να βοηθήσω ένα άτομο σαν την φίλη μου.πιστεύω οτι είναι στα πρώτα στάδια που δεν έχει ακόμα διαταραχή αλλά τριγυρίζει γύρω από αυτή.δεδομένου οτι ξέρω πόσο δύσκολο είναι μπορώ να τη βοηθήσω?η όχι?πιστεύω οτι δεν με πίστεψε οταν είπα οτι κεγώ έχω παρόμοια θέματα.αλλά δεν θα κάτσω να της αποκαλύψω τα προβλήματά μου,χωρίς να δω οτι κ αυτή θα κάνει το ίδιο.γενικά είναι περίεργη.εκεί που την πιάνει μυστικοπάθεια εκεί λέει πράματα που δεν θέλουμε καν να μάθουμε.συγγνώμη για το τεράστιο κείμενο.

----------


## alexandrita

τα έχω γράψει στο thread ΄ημερολογιο υπερφαγικων βουλιμικων΄...
αστα Ροζ,εζησα δραματικες στιγμες που ουτε καν θελω να θυμαμαι... 
οι γονεις...νιωθω σαν να τους εχω σκοτωσει,τοσο πολυ τους στενοχωρησα...

----------


## marmade

alexandrita μου εμένα ο μεγάλος μου τρόμος είναι ακριβώς να μην μαθευτεί στους δικούς μου ανθρώπους...κάποια στιγμή υποψιάστηκαν η αλήθεια αλλά δεν τους το επιβεβαίωσα ποτέ και έγινα και πιο προσεκτική οπότε έμεινε να πλανάται χωρίς αποδείξεις....αγοράζω κρυφά τρόφιμα οπότε δεν φαινόταν να λείπει ποτέ τίποτε...(ποιός ξέρει πόσα λεφτά έχω ξοδέψει τόσα χρόνια!!!!!!!!!!). Να φανταστείτε κορίτσια ότι κάποια στιγμή που είχα καταφύγει σε ψυχολόγο της ξεκαθάρισα ότι αν με πίεζε να μιλήσω σοτυς δικούς μου θα έφευγα....ΕΓΩ η άψογη κόρη και αδερφή που καυχιόντουσαν οιδικοί μου σε όλους ότι δεν τοτυς έχω στενοχωρήσει ποτέ να τους απογοητεύσω έτσι!!!!!!!!!!!(ΠΟΤΕ) όταν αργότερα διαγνώστηκε καρκίνος στην μητέρα μου ήταν και η οριστική κόκκινη γραμμή...δεν έπρεπε να μάθει τίποτε και ποτέ....και παρότι η ψυχολόγος επέμενε πάντα ότι η στήριξη από άλλους έχει πολύ μεγάλη σημασία..... Όσο για φίλους ούτε να το σκέφτομαι δεν θέλω, ίσως μόνο ο αδερφός μου να μπορούσε αλλά και εκεί κάτι μου λέει όχι...ΜΟΝΗ ΜΟΥ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ

----------


## POZ

bouliana χτες που συνέχισα την υπερφαγια μέχρι τα μεσάνυχτα, σκέφτηκα να ξανατρέξω στη λεκάνη κ σκέφτηκα εσένα που τα έχεις καταφέρει θαυμάσια κ το πάλεψα να κοιμηθώ πρησμένη απτο φαί κ βουτηγμένη στις τύψεις.Αλλά τουλάχιστον το πόσο χάλια νιώθω τώρα , δεν συγκρίνεται με το πώς θα ένιωθα αν ξαναέκανα εμετό...σίγουρα.Ίσως στην επόμενη έξαρση να φάω κάπως λιγότερο με αυτόν τον τρόπο.Γυναικολόγο δεν έχω πάει ακόμα , έχω ραντεβού σε 10 μέρες.Μακάρι η διαίσθησή σου να πέσει μέσα αν κ δεν έχω την παραμικρή ένδειξη!Εντω μεταξύ είναι πάρα πολύ αυστηρή, αφού μου είχε πει οτι απο την στιγμή που καπνίζω ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ να πάρω αντισσυληπτικα γιατι θα έχω προβλήματα στο μέλλον και μπλα μλπα μπλα...οπότε το φοβάμαι κ αυτό.

----------


## alexandrita

bouliana,οι κοπελες με διατροφικες διαταραχες συνηθως ειναι πολυ επιθετικες,αρνητικες και καθολου συζητισιμες...
οταν ημουν στη θεση της φιλης σου δεν ηθελα να μου μιλανε καθολου για ο,τι εχει σχεση με φαγητο-κιλα.
το καλυτερο πιστευω οτι ειναι δια της πλαγιου οδου... μην της ξανακανετε κουβεντα και μην την αφησετε να καταλαβει οτι ξερετε οτι κατι δεν παει καλα...
τι μπορειτε να κανετε....να την παρασερνετε σε εξοδους για φαγητο αλλα χωρις πιεση να φαει,να της λετε ποσο ωραια ειναι που αδυνατησε αλλα αν χασει κι αλλο θα φαινεται αρρωστη και γενικα να ειστε υποστηρικτικες ,να της δειχνετε οτι ειστε στο ιδιο στρατοπεδο,μαζι της,στο πλευρο της...

----------


## bouliana

ΡΟΖ να ξες οτι εγώ έκοψα σχεδόν μαζί με τους εμετούς κ τα υπερφαγικά.βέβαια έτρωγα πολύ. αλλά για μένα ήταν εύκολο να κόψω τα υπερφαγικά από την στιγμή που έκοβα τους εμετούς γιατί ήμουν χορτάτη..δεν είχα στερηθεί φαγητό.βέβαια εμένα η βουλιμία είναι φίλη 9 χρόνων. γιαυτό πρέπει σιγά σιγά να μπεις σε ένα πρόγραμμα ώστε να μη στερήσε καθόλου κ να μάθεις να ακούς το σώμα σου πότε πεινάς πραγματικά.είναι δύσκολο αυτό γιαυτό χρειάζεσαι βοήθεια από γιατρούς. άμα η γιατρός σου είναι πολύ αυστηρή καλύτερα την επόμενη φορά να βρεις άλλην. στις περιπτώσεις μας χρειαζόμαστε αθρώπους να μας λένε την αλήθεια αλλά να μη μας φορτώνουν με εξτρά άγχος. ξέρω οτι μπορείς να καπνίζεις με τα καινούρια αντισυλληπτικά απλά μη κάνεις κ πακέτο τη μέρα.5-6 τσιγάρα.

----------


## POZ

Αλεξανδρίτα σωστή!Δεν θα πάω να το διαβάσω τώρα γιατί θα βάλω τα κλάματα έτσι όπως είμαι τώρα-μ αρκούν όσα είπες..Όσο για τους γονείς σου, καταλαβαίνω ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ!Αλλά...πάντα υπάρχουν χειρότερα κ πολύ χειρότερα να μάθει ένας γονιός για το παιδί του.Είναι ευκαιρία τώρα να σταθούν δίπλα σου, γιατί όσο κ να μην το θέλουμε το έχουμε ανάγκη..πέρασα αρκετές νύχτες που ήθελα να πάρω την μάνα μου τηλέφωνο να της τα πω όλα κ να της πω να έρθει κοντά μου αλλά δεν το έκανα.Όσο υπάρχει δράση , υπάρχει κ αντίδραση κ αυτό στην προκειμένη είναι καλό.Είχα γνωστή-παρόμοια φάση με την φίλη της βουλιάνας-που έκανε εμετούς-απο αυτήν τους έμαθα κιόλας- και όπου κ αν στεκόταν το διαλαλούσε.Σε γνωστους, φίλους, άγνωστους....τρώγαμε σε ταβέρνα πχ και έλεγε "πάω μια να τα βγάλω κι έρχομαι" και μέναμε κάγκελα!Ε, φυσικά το έλεγε κ στη μάνα της η οποία το θεωρούσε φυσιολογικό και ακίνδυνο , απλά να πίνει πολύ νερό να μην χαλάσει το δέρμα της!ʼβυσσος η βλακεία του ανθρώπου!Αυτά τα θεωρώ χειρότερα λοιπόν!

----------


## POZ

5-6 τσιγάρα?Ναι πως!άσε θαρχίσω βελονισμό!!

----------


## alexandrita

> _Originally posted by POZ_
> 5-6 τσιγάρα?Ναι πως!άσε θαρχίσω βελονισμό!!


:thumbup:

μπερδευτηκε... 5-6 πακετα ηθελε να γραψει η bouliana :starhit:

----------


## POZ

ε, τότε...κάτι γίνεται!!;)

----------


## bouliana

η συγκεκριμένη είναι εξαιρετικά ευαίσθητη κ ιδιόμορφη.εξαιρετικός άνθρωπος αλλά δύσκολος.μόνο η ανορεξία της έλλειπε πραγματικά.θα μου πεις εγώ καλύτερη είμαι!!!!>????

----------


## POZ

εντωμεταξύ ρε κορίτσια να ρωτήσω κ κάτι τελευταίο..εγώ όλα τα κιλά που έβαλα πήγαν και κατσικώθηκαν στα μπούτια και στον..ποπο!Στο πάνω μέρος έχω παραμείνει αρκετά αδύνατη.Δεν έχουν μπει ομοιόμορφα δλδ παρότι ποτε δεν είχα τοπικό παχος που λέμε, κ όταν πάχαινα τα έπερνα παντού.Τώρα τι σκατά γίνεται?Μήπως επειδή πλεον δεν γυμνάζομαι καθόλου?(μα καθόλου)Μήπως να κρεμαστώ ανάποδα να ανέβει κανα κιλό κ προς τα πάνω???

----------


## POZ

* έπαιρνα.(μη βλέπω τέτοια!)
Βουλιάνα προσπάθησε να την βοηθήσεις με τρόπο , μπορεί να είναι κ κάτι παρωδικό κ να μην της γυρίσει απαραίτητα σε κάποια διαταραχή.Αλλά μην υπερεκτιμήσεις τις δυνάμεις σου κ κάνεις κακό στον εαυτό σου γιατί μην ξεχνας οτι κ εσύ είσαι ακόμα σε περίοδο "ανάρρωσης".

----------


## bouliana

xaxaxaxaxa!ρε ροζ εγώ γιαυτό αρνούμε να πάρω αντισυλλυπτικά.που να κόψω η να μειώσω το κάπνισμα τώρα ειδικά που έχω άλλα πράματα να κόψω.γενικά δεν γουστάρω κάθε τρεις κ λίγο χωρίς ουσιαστικό λόγο να πρέπει να θυμάμαι να χαπακωθώ.για να μουρθει πλαστή περίοδος.ξέρω οτι είναι καλό για το ενδομήτριο να έρχεται συχνά περίοδος έστω κ με φάρμακα.γιαυτό σας λέω να πάτε και σε γυναικολόγο και σε ενδοκρινολόγο.γιατί ο ενδοκρινολόγος θα δει τις εξετάσεις σου κ θα σου πει οτι δεν χρειάζεσαι χάπια γιατί δεν είναι τέτοιο το πρόβλημα. αλλά ο γυναικολόγος θα σκεφτεί κ τα γυναικολογικά κ τη μήτρα κ θα δώσει κάτι για να σουρχεται η περίοδος. το σωστό είναι να πας σε γυναικολόγο κ αυτός να σε εξετάσει κ να σε στείλει σε ενδοκρινολόγο.

----------


## mariafc

εντωμεταξύ ρε κορίτσια να ρωτήσω κ κάτι τελευταίο..εγώ όλα τα κιλά που έβαλα πήγαν και κατσικώθηκαν στα μπούτια και στον..ποπο!Στο πάνω μέρος έχω παραμείνει αρκετά αδύνατη.Δεν έχουν μπει ομοιόμορφα δλδ παρότι ποτε δεν είχα τοπικό παχος που λέμε, κ όταν πάχαινα τα έπερνα παντού.Τώρα τι σκατά γίνεται?Μήπως επειδή πλεον δεν γυμνάζομαι καθόλου?(μα καθόλου)Μήπως να κρεμαστώ ανάποδα να ανέβει κανα κιλό κ προς τα πάνω??? 

Αχ Ροζ μου και εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω. Όλα τα κιλά μου έχουν κατσικωθεί στα μπούτια με αποτέλεσμα στα πόδια να φαίνομαι χοντρή και απο την κοιλιά και πάνω σκελετός. Δεν ξέρω πως γίνεται αυτό. 
Η γυμναστική πάντως εμένα προς το παρόν δε με έχει βοηθήσει. Σκοτώνομαι κάθε μέρα αλλά τίποτα. Πιο πολύ με βοηθάει στον ψυχολογικό τομέα γιατί όταν πάω στο γυμναστήριο ξεδίνω. 
Μα ήμαρτον δηλαδή όλα σε μας; κακός μεταβολισμός, απουσία περιόδου και ανομοιόμορφη κατανομή κιλών; Καλέ Θεούλη ούτε ένα δωράκι; Θα ασπαστώ το Κοράνι όπου να ναι.

----------


## bouliana

ρε συ απλά ιώθω υποκρισία από μέρους μου να αγνοώ το θέμα της ενώ ξέρω πόσο δύσκολα αντιμετωπίζετε.αλλά πραγματικά είμαι σε φάση που κοιτάω τον εαυτό μου πιο πολύ απόλους.πρώτη φορά κιόλας.

----------


## marmade

τελικά ρε κορίτσια πλήρης ίαση υπάρχει ή είναι άπιαστο όνειρο;; βλέπω αυτές τις γνωστέ (Δαρμουσλή, Δούκα κ.τ.λ) που λένε ότι είναι μια χαρά και νομίζω ότι λένε ψέματα για να φανούν στον κόσμο δυνατές και σούπερ.Δεν είναι δυνατόν να κοπεί εντελώς ειδικά αν υποφέρεις χρόνια και σου έχει γίνει τρόπος ζωής

----------


## bouliana

εγώ πιστεύω marmade οτι όλα θεραπεύονται.την έχουμε κάνει τη βουλιμία ένα τέρας που είναι έτοιμο να μας κατασπαράξει κ μας παραμονεύει κάθε ώρα κ στιγμή.οι ίδιες της δίνουμε τόσο δύναμη. απτην άλλη εγώ νιώθω αυτή τη στιγμή οτι έχω έναν ιό μέσα μου που όσο παίρνω αντιβίωση και αποκτά δυνάμεις ο οργανισμός μου τόσο τον εξασθενώ αλλά ακόμα βρίσκεται εκεί.

----------


## mariafc

τελικά ρε κορίτσια πλήρης ίαση υπάρχει ή είναι άπιαστο όνειρο;; βλέπω αυτές τις γνωστέ (Δαρμουσλή, Δούκα κ.τ.λ) που λένε ότι είναι μια χαρά και νομίζω ότι λένε ψέματα για να φανούν στον κόσμο δυνατές και σούπερ.Δεν είναι δυνατόν να κοπεί εντελώς ειδικά αν υποφέρεις χρόνια και σου έχει γίνει τρόπος ζωής 

Το ίδιο πράγμα αναρωτιέμαι και εγώ. Πολλές φορές οι συγκεκριμένες μου φαίνονται τόσο ψεύτικες στα λεγόμενα τους. Από την άλλη όμως συμφωνώ και με αυτό που λέει η bouliana ότι δηλαδή όλα θεραπεύονται. Η αρχή είναι πολύ δύσκολη, θα υπάρξουν φορές που θα πέσουμε όμως πρέπει να ξανασηκωθούμε και να το παλέψουμε. Εγώ ήμουν πάντα ένας άνθρωπος απαισιόδοξος, τα έβλεπα όλα μαύρα, διαλυόμουν ψυχολογικά με το πιο μικρό πράγμα. Δε λέω ότι τώρα ξαφνικά είμαι μέσα στην τρελή χαρά αλλά το προσπαθώ. Το πολεμάω πάνω από όλα για μένα την ίδια και κανέναν άλλο.


Bouliana να σε ρωτήσω κάτι; Είδα που και σε αυτό αλλά και σε άλλο τόπικ αναφέρθηκες σε ενδοκρινολόγο ως προς το θέμα της περιόδου. Αν και όπως ήδη έχω πει έχω γυρίσει όλους τους γιατρούς γι αύτό το θέμα μόνο σε ωριλά δεν πήγα ομολογουμένως σε ενδοκρινολόγο δεν έχω πάει. Τι παραπάνω μπορεί να σου πει ή να κάνει από το γυναικολόγο;

----------


## POZ

bouliana εγώ της είχα πει της γυναικολόγου να μου δώσει και αρνήθηκε κατηγορηματικά.Μου είπε οτι να δω περίοδο με φάρμακα δεν σημαίνει τίποτα κ οτι εφόσον δν έχω κάτι οργανικό πρέπει να πάρω κιλά για να έρθει απο μόνη της.Τώρα να δω τι θα μου ξαναπει.Τα κιλά που μου είχε πει τα έφτασα.. Ναι μην το πάρεις πατριωτικά με την κοπέλα, όσο αντέχεις ασχολήσου, εγώ έτσι την είχα πατήσει...το πήρα τόσο πατριωτικά...που άρχισα κ εγώ τους εμετούς!
mariafc κ εγώ έλεγα να αρχίσω λίγο να γυμνάζομαι...κοίτα χοντρή δεν θα φαίνεσαι σίγουρα αλλά όπως κ να το κάνεις είναι φρίκη.Ειδικά αυτό το μέσα μέρος στα μπούτια..το σιχαίνομαι!Και είναι το πρώτο που παχαίνει πάνω μου..κ εγώ περίμενα η κακομοίρα να παχύνω κ να μεγαλώσει το στήθος μου..:mad:
marmade εγώ ειδικά για τις συγκεκριμένες -που παραμένουν σκελετοι- πολύ αμφιβάλλω αν έχουν αποκτήσει υγιή σχέση με το φαί.Όπως και για κάτι κοκκαλιάρες τύπου Βανδή, την βλέπω κ λέω "αυτή τώρα να έχει περίοδο??"Ε, τι σκατά, είναι απο τη φύση τους πλασμένες να είναι 40 κιλά και εμείς πέφτουμε 2-3 κιλά κάτω απτο κανονικό κ σταματάει η περίοδος?Κουφό δν είναι?

----------


## marmade

καλό αυτό με την αντιβίωση!!!!!!!!!πάντως πράγματι αφήνουμε εμείς τη βουλιμία να θερειεύει γιατί αφήνουμε το φαγητό να αποκτά πολύ μεγάλη αξία. Εγώ όπου και να βρίσκομαι φροντίζω να έχω πάντα κάτι μέσα στην τσάντα μου, ένα κουλουράκι, μία μπάρα δημητριακών, ένα κριτσινάκι, κάτι για ώρα ανάγκης. Και όσο και αν είναι βλακεία σκέφτομαι ότι μπορεί κάποια να νιώσω αδυναμία και να λιποθυμήσω (καλά δεν έχει συμβεί ποτέ αλλά άντε βάλε τα με το μυαλό μου). Κάποια στθγμή προσπάθησα να πιέσω τον εαυτό μου να δει το φαγητό ως φάρμακο. Τελικά κατάφερα να δω φάρμακο μόνο τα υγιεινά (δηλαδή φακές, δημητριακά, αυγά τ.λ.π.) και τα υπόλοιπα είναι απόλαυση...τέλος πάντων. Κάποια στογμή η ψυχολόγος μου είπε κάτι πολύ καλό συσσωρεύεται μέσα στο άγχος, ο καημός, τα παράπονα και επειδή δεν μπορείς να βγάλεις προς τα έξω τα σπρώχνεις προς τα μέσα με το φαγητό...

----------


## bouliana

κοίτα δεν ξέρω αν κάνει για όλες τις περιπτώσεις ο ενδοκρινολόγος.εγώ έχω κ πολυκυστικές γιαυτό με στέλνουν. αλλά νομίζω οτι είναι πιο κατάλληλος να δει τις ορμονικές εξετάσεις (τεστοστερόνη κτλ κτλ) απότι ο γυναικολόγος.αλλά νομίζω οτι η πρώτη επίσκεψη που πρέπει να γίνει είναι να παει κάποιος σε γυναικολόγο,κ αυτός αν χρειάζεται σε στέλνει σε ενδοκρινολόγο.στην περίπτωσή μου9πολυκυστικές) ο ενδοκρινολόγος είναι απαράιτητος αλλά έχει τύχει να πάω σε γυναικολόγο που να θέλει να το χειριστεί από μόνος του.

όσο για τη γυμναστική που λέγαμε σε άλλο θέμα.προς θεού κάνει καλό.όχι κακό.απλά όχι υπερβολές κ εμμονές.

----------


## bouliana

κ έμένα αυτός που δεν ήθελε να με στείλει σε ενδοκρινολόγο(που οι πολυκυστικές είναι δική τους ειδικότητα) ήθελε ντε κ καλά να με δώσει αντισύλληψη ενώ ο άλλος που πήγα μου είπε οτι αυτός στη κόρη του δεν θα δινε αντισυλλυπτικα οτι δεν κάνουν κακό αλλά ούτε κ καλό. αλλά αυτό για το ενδομήτριο οτι υπάρχει κίνδυνος κ ότι καλύτερα να παίρνου΄με κάτι μετά τις 50 μέρες για ναρθει περίοδος ρώτα το τώρα που θα πας ροζ.

----------


## alexandrita

επειδη αναφερθηκατε στη ζετα δουκα...
την κοπελα την εχω δει σε παραλια με μαγιο, και καθολου κοκαλιαρα δεν ειναι. το αντιθετο μαλιστα, εχει ενα απιστευτα τελειο γυμνασμενο σωμα!!!!και κανονικοτατο απο αποψη κιλων.

----------


## POZ

μπράβο αυτό για το ενδομήτριο νομίζω μου είχε αναφέρει οτι έχει αδυνατίσει λόγω μειωμένου σωματικού λίπους.Εγώ είχα πάρει μια περίοδο χάπια προγεστερόνης που μ είχε πει η μικροβιολόγος μου αλλά τίποτα.Και όταν της το είχα πει μου είπε οτι αν σου λείπει λίπος και είσαι τόσο αδύνατη δεν μπορεί να δράσει ούτε το φάρμακο.Τώρα τρέχα γύρευε...Παλιότερα πάντως είχα πάρει αντισυλληπτικά για καναν χρόνο-καθαρά για αντισύλληψη-και δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα.Αλλά πάνε και 6 χρόνια..

----------


## mariafc

lollll Αχ με έκανες και γέλασα Ροζ μου. Προσθεού όχι με αυτά που γράφεις αλλά γιατί τελικά όλες που έχουμε το πρόβλημα σκεφτόμαστε το ίδιο. Ειλικρινά ρε κορίτσια μας φαντάζομαι όλες μαζί στον ίδιο χώρο να πίνουμε το καφεδάκι μας και να ανταλλάσσουμε απόψεις επί του θέματος. 
Πόσες φορές δεν έχω αναρωτηθεί το ίδιο ρε συ για τη Βανδή. Και υποτίθεται λέει πως είναι 53 κιλά. Αμά είναι αυτή 53 εγώ θα πάω στο φεγγάρι. Και να τη βλέπω και να λέω μα του π... συγνώμη κιόλας έχει αυτή περίοδο και έκανε και δύο παιδιά (βλέπεις εμένα μου χει κολλήσει και στο μυαλό ότι χωρίς περίοδο δε θα μπορώ να κάνω παιδιά). Πως στο διάολο γίνεται αυτό το πράγμα και εγώ έχασα την περίοδο όταν ήμουν σε κανονικά κιλά. Ή η άλλη η Νικόλ Ρίτσι που χει παραδεχτεί κιόλας ότι είχε ανορεξία. Ε συγνώμη δηλαδή αλλά όντως τι σκατά εμείς είμαστε τα παιδιά κατώτερου Θεού; Και πως μου τη δίνει ρε παιδιά όταν δίνουν και μαθήματα υγιεινής διατροφής. Τόσο τέρατα υπομονής είναι όλες πια που δε λυγίζουν στη θέα ενός γλυκού;

----------


## POZ

Και τι σκατα η τηλεόραση την αδυνατίζει τόσο??Εγώ πάντως έχω δει απο κοντά την Βανδή και είναι πιο αδύνατη απότι ήμουν εγώ στα 42 κιλά.Τι να πεις...η φύση τους??

----------


## alexandrita

ρε κοριτσια,ειναι η δουλεια τους αυτη,να μη λυγιζουν σε γλυκα κτλ. ολη μερα σε ενα γυμναστηριο ειναι,με προσωπικους γυμναστες και διατροφολογους. 
και βασικα η βανδη μπορει και να ειναι 53 κιλα γιατι ειναι πολυ γυμνασμενη και ως γνωστον οταν οι μυς ζυγιζουν πιο πολυ απο το λιπος(ε?)
γιατι μπαινεται στο τριπακι να ασχολειστε με αυτες?δεν ειμαστε στην ιδια κατηγορια και φαση...

----------


## alexandrita

*μπαινετε

----------


## POZ

ναι η Βανδή 53 κιλά... με βαρίδια στις τσέπες!!Ρε πολλές έχουν περάσει διατροφικές διαταραχές απο αυτόν τον χώρο μη το ψάχνεις.Τώρα το τι χάπια παίρνουν και το τι ψυχολόγους επισκέπτονται δν το ξέρω..Και η άλλη η Αλεξανδράτου είχε πει οτι ήταν βουλιμική, οτι έτρωγε ένα ψυγείο ολόκληρο, σε σημείο εμετού.Και το άλλο, παρατηρώ κοπέλες της tv που ήταν κανονικές και μέσα σε λίγους μήνες εξαυλώθηκαν...και πάλι αναρωτιέμαι ΕΓΩ τι λάθος έκανα και μου κόπηκε η περίοδος?Μήπως είμαι γεννημένη ΜΟΝΟ για κανονικά κιλά??:puzzled::puzzled::puzzled:

----------


## alexandrita

Μα τώρα θα έχουμε την Αλεξανδράτου και τις tv persones για προτυπο?

----------


## mariafc

δεν είναι ακριβώς ότι ασχολούμαι με αυτές άλλωστε δεν έκανα ότι έκανα γιατί είχα καμία φιλοδοξία να μπιάσω σε κάποια από αυτές απλά ρε παιδί μου όσο και αν είναι λάθος σαν σκέψη αυτό βλέποντας τε και βλέποντας και μένα πόσο πασχίζω για κάπια πράγματα απλά με πιάνει το παράπονο. Είναι ένα παιχνίδι του μυαλού που πρέπει νικήσω. 
Πάντως αυτή που παραδέχομαι είναι η Παπαρίζου. Βάζει, βγάζει κιλά και δεν έχει το παραμικρό κόμπλεξ

----------


## POZ

ΟΧΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ σε όλα τα επίπεδα ΟΧΙ!Αλλά όπως και να το κάνεις είναι προβληματισμοί αναπόφευκτοι απο την στιγμή που είσαι αντιμέτωπος μόνο με την εικόνα και όχι με τη ζωή του άλλου..άλλωστε όλες μας λίγο πολύ την παλεύουμε, είτε με σωτούς τρόπους είτε με λάθος, να προσεγγίσουμε τα εν λόγω πρότυπα, εγχώρια και μη.ʼλλες συνειδητά κ άλλες ασυνείδητα.

----------


## bouliana

καλά λέει η αλεχάνδρα ρε παιδιά.δεν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε πραγματικά τι παίζει με αυτές.
παρεπιπτώντως αυτό με τα παιδιά αν θα μπορώ να κάνω αργότερα είναι κ δική μου απορία 

αυτό που είπες ροζίτα οτι πρώτα η φίλη σου κ μετά κεσύ έγινες βουλιμική ,συγγνώμη η βουλιμία εκτός των α΄λλων είναι κ κολλητική???

άσχετο σας έχει τύχει να κοιτάτε κ να παρατηρείτε τους γύρω σας κ να νομίζετε οτι όλοι τελικά πάσχουν από μία διατροφική διαταραχή.ή το κάνω για να νιώθω καλύτερα με τον εαυτό μου?

----------


## alexandrita

βασικα ξερουμε,ειναι βουτηγμενες στην κοκα :D, γι αυτο ειναι τοσο αδυνατες.
δεν ηθελα να τοο γραψω εδω αλλα ισχυει

----------


## POZ

χαχαχαχαχ όχι βρε καλό μου δεν είναι κολλητική!Απλά εγώ η δόλια δεν είχα καθόλου υπόψιν μου την μέθοδο του εμετού και την πρωτο άκουσα απο αυτή την κοπέλα.Ε, το αποθήκευσα στο μυαλό μου κ μετά απο 1-1,5 χρόνο το δοκίμασα...Ντάξει απο την εφηβία υπήρχαν μέρες που σαβούριαζα ανελέητα αλλά δεν το είχα επεκτέινει ποτέ.Μια που έτρωγα κ μια που το ξεχνούσα.Αυτή κοπέλα μέσα σόλα τάλλα μου έλεγε και πόσο τυχερή είμαι που τρώω κ δεν παχαίνω ή αγόραζε κάτι κ μου το έδινε να το φάω εγώ κτλ κ με έβαλε στο τριπάκι να αρχίσω να ασχολούμαι με τα κιλά μου, να κάνω ηλίθιες δίαιτες κ τελικά να αρχ΄'ισω τους εμετούς...(εδώ μουτζώνουμε)
Ναι μ τυχαίνει συχνά αυτό που λες...ειδικά όταν βλέπω στο σούπερ κοπέλες 35 κιλά να φορτώνουν στο καλάθι τους 45 πακέτα μπισκότα σκέφτομαι "ωχ, πάει για βουλιμικό..." ή όταν βλέπω κοπέλες επίσης ΄πάρα πολύ αδύνατες να αγοράζουν γιαούρτια 0% και μαρούλια λέω"ωχ, είναι ανορεξική"....δεν ξέρω ίσως τα σκέφτομαι για να΄μην νιώθω εξωγήινος..

----------


## mariafc

άσχετο σας έχει τύχει να κοιτάτε κ να παρατηρείτε τους γύρω σας κ να νομίζετε οτι όλοι τελικά πάσχουν από μία διατροφική διαταραχή.ή το κάνω για να νιώθω καλύτερα με τον εαυτό μου? 


bouliana μου είμαστε δύο. Και εγώ το σκέφτομαι αυτό. Περπατάω στο δρόμο και βλέπω ένα σωρό κοπέλες κυρίως και τις βλέπω παναδύνατες και λέω από μέσα μου αυτή τώρα να χει περάσει ανορεξία, τι στο καλό τρώει, πόσα κιλά είναι; Και να λέω δίπλα στη μάνα μου. Μα κοίτα αυτή την κοπέλα. Αυτή φαίνεται πιο αδύνατη από μένα. Κοίτα τα κόκκαλα της. Ενώ εγώ κούκλα.

----------


## POZ

> _Originally posted by alexandrita_
> βασικα ξερουμε,ειναι βουτηγμενες στην κοκα :D, γι αυτο ειναι τοσο αδυνατες.
> δεν ηθελα να τοο γραψω εδω αλλα ισχυει


ουουου..κανονικά κ χωρίς το νόμο!Να τα χειρότερα που σου έλεγα πριν!

----------


## POZ

επίσης πλεον όταν βλέπω κατι κοριτσάκια παρα πολυ αδύνατα θέλω να τις πιάσω κ να τις ρωτήσω αν έχουν περίοδο.Ευτυχώς ντρέπομαι κ κρατιέμαι γιατί θα γινόμουν η γραφική της γειτονιάς...!!(καλά βουλιάνα..σήμερα βλέπω εμένα το μέλος της ημέρας!!)

----------


## bouliana

ροζ ρε συ δεν έχω δε κ πολλά άτομα να κυκλοφορούν 35 κιλά.μήπως υπερβάλλεις.?επίσης εσύ δεν μπορείς να έχεις πολύ λίγα κιλά γιατί είσαι ψηλή.μη συγκρίνεις τώρα την βανδή που είναι 161-62 το πολύ. πάντως αυτή η φίλη μου μου δείχνει συχνά άτομα που είναι πιο αδύνατα από αυτήν κ μου λέει κοίτα κοίτα πόσο αδύνατη είναι αυτή.κ την κοιτάω κ είναι πάντα πιο αδύνατη. φυσικά της το λέω

----------


## marmade

εγώ κάποια στιγμή πήγα το νοσοκομείο Αλεξάνδρα που είναι μία πολύ καλή ομάδα από ενδοκρινολόγους για το θέμα της περιόδου μου. Χωρίς να πώ εγώ κάτι για τη βουλιμία αυτοί κατάλαβαν φαίνεται παρότι δεν μου το είπαν στα ίσια. Μου φέρθηκαν λοιπόν τόσο απίσια που ήθελα να με καταπιεί η γη. Μου λέει μία γιατρός:'Χρειάζεσαι άλλη ειδικότητα γιατρού κορίτσι μου κακώς ήρθες σε εμάς και η αρρώστια σου είναι πολύ πιο σοβαρή από ότι νομίζεις, εγώ τί να σου κάνω τώρα;;;'. Πάντως ακόμη και αν φτάσεις στα επιθυμητά κιλά αν δεν ηρεμήσεις περίοδος δεν έρχεται...αυτή είναι η αλήθεια

----------


## alexandrita

εμενα παντως οι γιατροι στο λαικο μου ειπαν να παω στο αιγινητειο.... ειπαν οτι εχει πολυ καλη πτερυγα για ατομα με διατροφικες διαταραχες...

----------


## marmade

ευχαριστώ πολύ δεν το ήξερα καθόλου

----------


## alexandrita

Μονάδα Διαταραχών Διατροφής στο «Αιγινήτειο» Νοσοκομείο. Πρόκειται για ένα εξωτερικό ιατρείο που δέχεται ενηλίκους που υποφέρουν από κάποια διατροφική διαταραχή. 
Διεύθυνση: Βασιλίσσης Σοφίας 72, Αθήνα.
Τηλέφωνο για ραντεβού: 210-72.89.250, κάθε Τετάρτη 9.00-1.00 (κ. Λεμπέση). 
Η διαδικασία αντιμετώπισης: Στο τηλέφωνο γίνεται η πρώτη επαφή με τον άνθρωπο που έχει το πρόβλημα, ώστε να κριθεί αν πληροί τις προϋποθέσεις για να αντιμετωπιστεί στα εξωτερικά ιατρεία του «Αιγινήτειου» Νοσοκομείου. Στη συνέχεια, κλείνεται ένα πρώτο ραντεβού και ο θεραπευόμενος ξεκινάει ψυχοθεραπεία μία φορά την εβδομάδα περίπου (κατά μέσο όρο εξετάζονται 30 άτομα το χρόνο και συνεχίζουν να κάνουν θεραπεία για περίπου 1-2 χρόνια). Επίσης, στα εξωτερικά ιατρεία του «Αιγινήτειου» Νοσοκομείου υπάρχει η δυνατότητα, για τις οικογένειες των ασθενών, να ακολουθήσουν ειδική υποστηρικτική θεραπεία. Η ενδονοσοκομειακή νοσηλεία του «Αιγινήτειου» Νοσοκομείου, όπου νοσηλεύονται (για 6 μήνες κατά μέσο όρο) ενήλικα άτομα που πάσχουν από σοβαρή ψυχογενή ανορεξία και επιθυμούν να νοσηλευτούν για να ακολουθήσουν πρόγραμμα εντατικής ψυχοθεραπείας και επανασίτισης. Αυτών των ανθρώπων, όμως, δεν θα πρέπει να κινδυνεύει άμεσα η ζωή τους, γιατί σε αυτή την περίπτωση θα πρέπει πρώτα να μπουν σε ένα γενικό νοσοκομείο, να υποστηριχτούν «παθολογικά» και όταν σταθεροποιηθεί η κατάστασή τους, να μεταφερθούν -αν το επιθυμούν- στο «Αιγινήτειο».

----------


## alexandrita

επισης διαβασε και αυτο 

http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...age=1#pid26521

----------


## POZ

ναι βρε Βουλιάνα σε φάση υπερβολής το είπα το 35 κιλά για τις πολύ πολύ κοκκαλιάρες!Α!στο Αιγινήτειο μου είχαν πει τα αδέλφια μου οτι θα με κλείσουν αν συνεχίσω έτσι..!Αλεξανδρίτα αλήθεια οι γιατροί στο Λαικό πώς σε αντιμετώπισαν?Είχαν ενημέρωση επι του θέματος ή σε πρόσβαλαν?

----------


## bouliana

roz γιατί δεν πας από μόνη σου?

----------


## alexandrita

Στο Λαικο ηταν και η αδερφη μου (ειναι κι αυτη γιατρος) οποτε τους περισσοτερους τους ηξερε και η αληθεια ειναι οτι μου φερθηκαν παρα πολυ καλα.Ηταν πολυ δυσκολη η κατασταση,χρειαστηκαν 4 προσπαθειες για να τη βγαλουν απο το στομαχι και τελικα ο καθηγητης τα καταφερε.Αν δεν τα καταφερνε ουτε αυτος θα εμπαινα χειρουργειο...

Α!!!! ειναι πολυ ενημερωμενοι με το τι παιζει και ειπαν και σε μενα και στους γονεις μου να μην το αφησω και μου συνεστησαν το αιγηνιτειο.Και το ξερω και απο την αδερφη μου,εχουν νοσηλευτει πολλες ανορεξικες κατα καιρους....

----------


## alexandrita

ναι,το αιγηνιτειο εχει πολυ καλο ψυχιατρικο τμημα :starhit:
εκει κανουν και οι φοιτητες της ιατρικης ψυχιατρικη... κατι ξερουν τα αδερφια σου ροζ!!!!

----------


## alexandrita

Καμια σχεση δλδ με την αδερφη μου η οποια φροντισε να με ξευτυλισει κανονικα,αλλα ας μη τα θυμαμαι γιατι στενοχωριεμαι

----------


## alexandrita

> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> roz γιατί δεν πας από μόνη σου?


συμφωνω... οταν σε ξαναπιασει κριση βουλιμιας αν εφημερευει πηγαινε κατευθειαν στα εξωτερικα ιατρεια ροζ...

----------


## POZ

Βουλιάνα το ξέρω το Αιγινητειο καιρό αλλά θέλω να προσπαθήσω λίγο ακόμα απο μόνη μου..με βοηθάει πολύ να νιώθω κάπως φυσιολογική κ οτι επανέρχομαι στον παλιό μου εαυτό, αν φτάσω στο Αιγινήτειο θα με πάρει εντελώς η κάτω βόλτα-θα είμαι κ επίσημα άρρωστη κ δεν το αντέχω..Γενικά εμένα με βοηθάει να ξεχνάω εντελώς το πρόβλημα κ να παριστάνω πως απλά ήταν μια φάση.Αν κάποιος ειδικός μου πει ξεκάθαρα"έχεις πρόβλημα" θα στεναχωρηθώ παρα πολύ κ θαναι ίσως χειρότερα.Βέβαια αυτό δν ισχύει για όλους έτσι είναι ο δικός μ χαρακτήρας..
Αλεξανδρίτα εσύ το σκέφτεσαι να πας?Μήπως σε βοηθήσει?οι γονείς σου τι λένε?

----------


## bouliana

ναι αλλά ροζ ξες αυτό που λένε οτι πρέπει να ξίνουμε βαθύτερα από τις πληγές μας.

----------


## alexandrita

Προς το παρον εχω πει οτι θα κανω μια τελευταια προσπαθεια μονη μου...οχι τοσο για να μη νιωθω αρρωστη,πλεον το ξερω οτι ειμαι και οτι υπαρχει προβλημα,απλως δεν εχω διαθεση + χρονο να τρεχω στα νοσοκομεια και τους γιατρους.
με το πρωτο πισωγυρισμα ομως,και σε ενα χρονο αν συμβει(πραγμα που απευχομαι),θα παω.το εχω υποσχεθει στον εαυτο μου.δεν αντεχω να χαραμισω κι αλλο τη ζωη μου.

----------


## POZ

πρέπει να θέλει κ ο ασθενής να θεραπευτεί δεν γίνονται μαγικά.Ξέρω περίπτωση κοπελας με ανορεξία , 6 μήνες μέσα, πήρε βάρος με βιταμίνες περισσότερο , βγήκε, όλα καλά για ένα 6μηνο κ τώρα πάλι στα ίδια.Για εμένα πλεον δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να επικεντρωθω στο να μην ξανακάνω εμετό κ να μην ξαναχάσω βάρος ή σε αυτό που τα προκάλεσε όλα αυτά.Τη ζωή μου.Γιατί το πρόβλημα ξεκίνησε απο πολύ συγκεκριμένους παράγοντες κ όχι απο φιλοδοξία να γίνω αδύνατη ή μοντέλο.Κ επειδή δεν έχει περάσει ούτε χρόνος ακόμα κ ουσιαστικά απο Απρίλιο άρχισα να ξυπνάω σταδιακά , σκέφτομαι μήπως το παλέψω μόνη μου..Αλλά δεν ξέρω ρε κορίτσια, η ουσία είναι να συνεχίσω να νιώθω άδεια αλλά να μάθω να το διαχειρίζομαι χωρίς υπερφαγικά ή να κάνω κ κάτι για να αλλάξει η ζωή μου προς το καλύτερο??(ξέρω...όλα μαζί!)

----------


## bouliana

δηλαδή?δεν κατάλαβα.ποιος είναι ο λόγος που θες ακόμα κ τώρα να είσαι 40 κιλά? εγώ πιστεύω πάντως και είναι δική μου γνώμη κ αφορά την δική μου περίπτωση κ μόνο ,ότι όπως κ η βουλιμία είναι φαύλος κύκλος έτσι κ η θεραπεία της είναι κύκλος.όσο την ξεπερνάω νιώθω πιο δυνατή κ πιο γερή κ αλλάζουν πράγματα στη ζωή μου κ αυτά με βοηθάν ακόμα περισσότερο.επίσης το γεγονός οτι είμαι σε μια φάση που μπορώ να λέω οτι έχω κάνει βήματα οφείλετε οτι είμαι σε μια περίοδο που δεν νιώθω μοναξιά,νιώθω αποδοχή,δεν έχω ιδιαίτερα άγχη κ γενικότερα έχω βάλει προτεραιότητα αυτό.ούτε δουλειά ούτε απουδές δεν είναι η προτεραιότητά μου.πρώτα αυτό κ μετά όλα τα άλλα. όχι οτι δεν δουλεύω ή δεν προσπαθώ να γίνομαι καλύτερη(φέτος θα δώσω ένα πτυχίο ξένης γλώσσας) αλλά απέφυγα να φύγω έξω γα σπουδές η να μείνω μόνη μου,επίσης κάνω μια δουλειά που προς το παρόν μπορώ να πάρω το χρόνο μου.βολεύτικα λιγάκι μέχρι να ηρεμίσω. ο φίλος μου επίσης με θέλει γιαυτό που είμαι.ανέχεται τη γκρίνια μου.η μάνα μου επιτέλους σταμάτησε να με επιβαρύνει ψυχολογικά με το θέμα της βουλιμίας(μιζεροκυρήγματα) . ναι αλλά εσύ παλεύεις με δύο τέρατα.εγώ με ένα.κ ίσα ίσα πρόλαβα να καταλάβω τι γίνεται πριν παλέψω κεγώ με δύο(κ βουλιμία κ παχυσαρκία).γιαυτό λέω οτι ίσως χρειάζεσαι την βοήθεια κάποιου ειδικού.μην φοβάσαι να αντιμετωπίσεις το πρόβλημά σου.οπλίσου με θάρρος ροζ.αντίκρυσε το θέμα σου κατάματα.

----------


## click

ροζιτα δεν ειναι προσβλητικο, δεν ειναι υποτιμητικο, δεν ειναι κακο, δεν ειναι ταπεινωτικο να ζητησεις βοηθεια απο εναν ειδικο. με τους ψυχιατρους δεν τρελαινομαι, αλλα ενας ψυχολογος ισως θα μπορουσε να σε βοηθησει πολυ, αρκει να το θες εσυ πρωτη απο ολους.

αν ελεγε καποιος "η ροζ χρειαζεται παθολογο" θα ενιωθες προσβεβλημενη? γιατι τοσα ταμπου ακομα στην Ελλαδα? αντι να ντρεπομαστε οταν ΔΕΝ μας φροντιζουμε, θα ντρεπομαστε οταν μας φροντιζουμε?

βουλιανα, για τη φιλη σου που λες, μακαρι να ηξερα ποιος ειναι ο σωστος τροπος προσεγγισης... βλεπεις, ειναι τοσο υπουλη η νευρικη ανορεξια που κανει το ατομο να νομιζει οτι οσοι του λενε να φαει για να μην ειναι αποστεωμενο και να μην πεθανει, το ζηλευουν :o:o:o χαλαει τελειως οχι μονο την υγεια αλλα και τις σχεσεις, τις δηλητηριαζει.
προφανως η επιθετικη σταση δε βοηθαει.
οπως δε βοηθαει και η αδελφη της αλεξανδριτας, παρολο που εχει την καλυτερη προθεση.

παντως, κοριτσια να εκτιμαται αυτους που εστω και με λαθος τροπους προσπαθουν να βοηθησουν. γιατι οταν με το καλο βγειτε απο αυτο τον εφιαλτη, να δειτε οτι θα τα βαλετε με αυτους που ΑΔΙΑΦΟΡΟΥΣΑΝ ;)

----------


## fuxia

εδώ και 4 μέρες-λίγες οκ- είμαι 'καθαρή' και νιώθω τέλεια. Νιώθω πολύ δυνατή αυτές τις μέρες και δε θα με φρενάρει τπτ!

Είχα τραπέζι-γενέθλια σήμερα κι έφεραν μια τούρτα κόλαση....δεν την άγγιξα αλλά και μόνο που έβλεπα όλους να τρώνε είπα μόλις πάω σπίτι θα του δώσω να καταλάβει!!

τελικά κατάφερα και δεν έφαγα τπτ, γιατί στο δρόμο πρόλαβα να σκεφτώ τα 2 σενάρια:

1o: σαβουριάζω. μιζεριάζω. μισώ τον εαυτό μου. είμαι πρησμένη. απογοητευμένη από την αδυναμία μου. δεν θα διαβάσω γιατί θα περάσω όλη μου τη μέρα στο γυμναστήριο, καταπονώντας τα πόδια μου, απλά για να γυρίσω στο 'γεματούλα', να μην γίνω χειρότερα.

2ο: δεν σαβουριάζω. ξυπνώ την επόμενη ανάλαφρη. η ζυγαριά δείχνει ακόμη λίγο πιο κάτω. νιώθω λίγο πιο όμορφη. Εχω όλη μέρα να την αφιερώσω σε πράγματα που μου αρέσει να κάνω. Διαβάζω όσο μπορώ. είμαι ξεκούραστη και χαρούμενη. η γυμναστική δε με πάει από το 'πρησμένη' στο 'γεμάτη', αλλά από 'γεμάτη' στο 'αδύνατη'.

και η επιλογή είναι πολύ πιο εύκολη;)

----------


## dolphin_ed

Εμένα σήμερα, αν τη βγάλω καθαρή, θα είναι η 23η μέρα χωρίς βουλιμικά. Χθες αδιαθέτησα κιόλας. Ουσιαστικά, όλες αυτές τις μέρες κάνω δίαιτα για να ξεφορτωθώ τα κιλά των απανωτών βουλιμικών του Αυγούστου. Παράλληλα παίρνω και Ladose τα οποία όμως αρχίζουν να επιδρούν θετικά μετά από 1 μήνα. Εγώ τα ξεκίνησα 25/8. Για να δούμε...

Καλή μέρα και καλή εβδομάδα σε όλους!

----------


## dwra_ed

Δελφινι ειχες καμμια παρενεργεια απο τα Ladose?

----------


## dolphin_ed

Ουουου! Από παρενέργειες...ένα σωρό...Έντονη κατάπτωση, σωματική κόπωση χωρίς λόγο, τάσεις αυτοκαταστροφής/αυτοκτονίας (στην αρχή, τώρα είμαι ok), τρεμούλα στα χέρια ειδικά το πρωί, υπνηλία, καμία όρεξη για απολύτως τίποτα. Μέχρι και ψευδαισθήσεις είχα για πρώτη φορά προχθές το βράδυ.

----------


## loustam

@fuxia: Τα 2 σενάριά σου με εκφράζουν απόλυτα... Κάπως έτσι το σκέφτηκα κι εγώ σήμερα και προς το παρόν κατάφερα και την σκαπούλαρα... Θα προσπαθήσω να τα ανακαλώ κάθε φορά στις στιγμές αδυναμίας...
Καλή συνέχεια

----------


## dwra_ed

> _Originally posted by dolphin_
> Ουουου! Από παρενέργειες...ένα σωρό...Έντονη κατάπτωση, σωματική κόπωση χωρίς λόγο, τάσεις αυτοκαταστροφής/αυτοκτονίας (στην αρχή, τώρα είμαι ok), τρεμούλα στα χέρια ειδικά το πρωί, υπνηλία, καμία όρεξη για απολύτως τίποτα. Μέχρι και ψευδαισθήσεις είχα για πρώτη φορά προχθές το βράδυ.


:o εγω απλα ειχα εντονο πονοκεφαλο τις πρωτες μερες. ΕΝΤΟΝΟ ομως οχι αστεια!

----------


## fuxia

καλή συνέχεια και σε σένα loustam!

είναι σκέψεις απλές κι αυτονόητες αλλά όταν μας πιάνει η μανία συνήθως δεν αφήνουμε τον εαυτό μας να σκεφτεί τπτ άλλο. 

2 λεπτάκια να τα φέρω στο μυαλό μου αρκούν:)

----------


## AbraKatabra

Παιδιά εγώ έχω πάει στο Αιγινήτειο... 

1) αν πας στα εξωτερικά όταν έχεις πολύ μεγάλη κρίση βουλιμίας και ας έχεις κάνει 100 εμετούς άλλο από το να σου χορηγήσουν κάποιο ηρεμιστικό δεν μπορούν να σου κάνουν όσο χάλια και να είσαι.... σου λένε να πάρεις τηλ. στο τμήμα διατροφικών διαταραχών και να μιλήσεις με την υπέυθυνη για να κλείσεις ραντεβού. 

2) Όπως ειπώθηκε και παραπάνω στο πρώτο ραντεβού σε ρωτάνε κάποια πράγματα για σένα και αυτά που αντιμετωπίζείς και συμπληρώνεις ένα ερωτηματολόγιο για να διαπιστώσουν αν όντως πάσχεις από κάποια διατροφική διαταραχή. Μετά αφού επεξεργαστούν τα στοιχεία σε καλούν για να κλείσετε ραντεβού..

3)Στη δική μου περίπτωση (αλλά νομίζω ότι γενικότερα έτσι λειτουργεί) πηγαίενις αρχικά σε μια ομάδα 1 φορά την εβδομάδα για 1,5 μήνα (δηλ. 8 συναντήσεις)..... και στη συνέχεια σε αναλαμβάνει κάποιος ψυχολόγος προσωπικά για όσο θεωρηθεί απαραίτητο (1 έτος + όσο θεωρεί ότι πρέπει να διαρκέσει η θεραπεία) Δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να πας..

----------


## alexandrita

Από αυτά που μας λες δεν πρέπει να έμεινες ικανοποιημένη από το Αιγινήτειο... κρίμα,είχα μια ελπίδα ότι θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερα. Από τη θεραπεία δεν έμεινες ικανοποιημένη?

----------


## μαρακι_ed

Einai i prwti fora pou mpainw sto site kai niwthw epitelous oti anoikw kapou.....
oli mera simera prospathw na mi kanw voulimiko...
koimamai omws nwris to prwi logw aupnias, kai oi wres pou tha akolouthisoun tha einai vasanistikes...

----------


## dolphin_ed

Κι εμένα η αϋπνία μου προκαλεί εκνευρισμό και φοβάμαι ειδικά τα βράδια. Προσπαθώ να πέφτω νωρίς για ύπνο αλλά ξυπνάω πολύ νωρίς το πρωί. Μέχρι και stedon πήρα αλλά απλά με βοηθούσαν να πέφτω ξερή το βράδυ, όχι ότι και πάλι δεν ξύπναγα από τα αξημέρωτα. 
Σήμερα είναι η 25η μέρα δίαιτας. Ελπίζω να συνεχίσω να κρατιέμαι μακριά από βουλιμικά αν και παρορμήσεις πάντα υπάρχουν. Προσπαθώ να τρώω ανά 3 ώρες και γενικά να μη λυσσάω στην πείνα. Πίνω και πολλά υγρά οπότε κάπως ξεγελιέμαι.

----------


## loustam

Καλημέρα σε όλους!!!
Είναι η 5η συνεχόμενη ημέρα χωρίς ένα υπερφαγικό... Η διατροφή μου είναι κανονική, δεν έχω λιγούρες, εμμονές. Τρώω αρκετά, αλλά σωστά και κάνω και τους περιπάτους μου για να δουλεύει ο μεταβολισμός. Αυτό που με "προβληματίζει" είναι ότι δεν καταπιέζομαι. Τρώω τα 3 γεύματά μου και είμαι υπερκαλυμμένη. Είχα μήνες, μην σας πω χρόνια, να το νιώσω αυτό το συναίσθημα. Αλλά δεν μπορώ να χαρώ. Φοβάμαι! Δεν έχω αρκετή εμπιστοσύνη στο μυαλό μου ώστε να πιστέψω ότι με την πρώτη στραβή, στεναχώρια, κατανάλωση αλκοόλ δεν θα στραφώ και πάλι στο φαγητό και θα μπω πάλι στην ίδια διαδικασία. Είναι δυνατόν μία διαταραχή 15 χρόνων να θεραπευτεί? Είναι δυνατόν να αποβάλλω την ενοχική μου σχέση με το φαγητό και να γίνω κι εγώ "φυσιολογική"? Η μέχρι τώρα ενήλικη ζωή μου δεν γνωρίζει τί θα πει φυσιολογική αντιμετώπιση του φαγητού. Οι αναμνήσεις μου είναι μόνο από την παιδική μου ηλικία, όταν δεν υπήρχαν τέτοιες έννοιες. Και μετά τα 15, το χάος... Πιστεύετε ότι μπορώ να γίνω σαν "τους άλλους"? Το θέλω τόσο πολύ! Έχω προσπαθήσει μόνη μου και με παρέα! Θέλω το φαγητό να γίνει απλά μία απλή, καθημερινή διαδικασία και όχι αυτοσκοπός. Πιστεύετε ότι θα μπορέσουμε να το πετύχουμε ποτέ αυτό???

----------


## alexandrita

Καλημέρα και σε σένα!
Τα έχω κι εγώ αναρωτηθεί πολλές φορές αυτά, κι ας ταλαιπωρούμαι μόνο τα τελευταία 2-3 χρόνια...
Loustam μου,δεν ειμαι τοσο αισιόδοξη,για τον εαυτό μου τουλάχιστον.Νιώθω ότι έχει " στραπατσαριστεί " τόσο πολύ η ψυχή μου που δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορέσω ποτέ να τα βγάλω από μέσα μου.Όσες καλές στιγμές κι αν ζήσω στο εφεξής,ακόμα και παιδιά - οικογένεια να κάνω, πάντα θα έχω μια ανοιχτή πληγή.Γιατί το φαγητό να γίνει μια απλή,καθημερινή διαδικασία,είναι το εύκολο κομμάτι.Το δύσκολο είναι να σβήσω όλα όσα έχω περάσει,να σταματήσω να βλέπω εφιάλτες και να ξεκινήσω από το μηδέν... αλλά πώς??όταν όλοι και όλα μου το θυμίζουν..

----------


## bouliana

καλημέρα!αχ δεν ξέρω loustam αυτό είναι κ δικός μου προβληματισμός. αλλά δεν ξέρω αυτή τη φορά νιώθω μια συγκρατιμένη αισιοδοξία οτι αυτή τη φορά δεν θα υπάρξει γυρισμός οτι θα φύγω μια κ καλή. πάντως αυτό που έχει πραγματική σημασία είναι να μη το βάζουμε κάτω κ όσες φορές ξεφεύγουμε να γυρνάμε πάλι εκεί που είχαμε μείνει.γιατί να μη το ξεπεράσουμε.εγώ για 15 χρόνια είχα φυσιολογικότατη σχέση με το φαί κ για 9 έγινε ο εχθρός μου.γιατί να μη μπορώ να το κάνω ξανά φίλο μου.

----------


## bouliana

alexandrita ας μείνει η πληγή, θα μας θυμίζει τι παλέψαμε κ από τι βγήκαμε.σημασία έχει να περάσει.

----------


## loustam

Alexandrita, προστάτευσε τον εαυτό σου... Υπάρχουν γύρω μας άνθρωποι που μας αγαπάνε και άλλοι που ... δεν μας αγαπάνε τόσο πολύ. Πρέπει να μάθουμε να εστιάζουμε στην πρώτη κατηγορία και να αδιαφορούμε για την δεύτερη. Όλοι έχουμε κάποια πληγή βαθιά μέσα μας. Το σημαντικό είναι να μάθουμε να ζούμε με αυτήν(-ές) και να κάνουμε το καλύτερο για την απο εδώ και πέρα ζωή μας. Το αξίζουμε και το δικαιούμαστε!!!
Και πάλι ευχαριστώ για την υποστήριξη!

----------


## POZ

ρε κορίτσια το οτι τρώω ελεύθερα-συχνά με αρκετά γλυκά- μήπως θεωρείται βουλιμικό και με παραμυθιάζω τόσες μέρες οτι απλά κάνω διάλειμμα απτις θερμίδες??Δεν τρώω βέβαια γρήγορα ή ακατάσχετες ποσότητες αλλά τρώω τα τριπλά απότι είχα συνηθήσει μέχρι τώρα.Και γενικότερα ό,τι μούρθει.

----------


## alexandrita

Δεν είναι βουλιμικο!!!!απλώς τον υπόλοιπο καιρό υποσιτίζεσαι και καταπιέζεσαι.

----------


## POZ

Καλώς!!Καλά, υπερφαγία είναι σίγουρα, όταν για παράδειγμα βγαίνω υπερφαγωμένη(νάναι καλά η μαμάκα) κ μαζί με το ποτό τρώω και 5 μπολ ξ.καρπούς λες κ είναι προιον προς εξαφάνιση!Κ ενώ έχω σκάσει, ξεκουμπώνω κουμπί κ συνεχίζω!Απωθημένα απο τις "καλές" μέρες του χειμώνα...μια ελαφριά λοβοτομή θα ήθελα και θα ήμουν μια χαρά..!

----------


## alexandrita

Για να νιώσεις καλύτερα θα σου πώ το εξής...
είχα πάει σε ένα γάμο με την αδερφή μου η οποία είναι 1.64 και 49 κιλά.
ειμασταν 12 άτομα στο τραπέζι,και ήταν και αρκετοί άντρες.Ε,η αδερφή μου έφαγε πιό πολύ απο ΟΛΟΥΣ.Ηταν η μοναδική που άδειασε ολα τα πιάτα!!!!δεν άφησε τίποτα.και έφαγε και γλυκά.

----------


## dolphin_ed

Πρέπει να έχει φοβερό μεταβολισμό η αδερφή σου...Ή απλά τρώει τόσο πολύ μόνο όταν βγαίνει?

----------


## alexandrita

Ε ναι,δεν τρωει παντα τοσο πολυ, συνηθως τρεφεται υγιεινα και πειθαρχειμενα αλλα χωρις στερησεις.Οταν τυχαινει ομως του δινει και καταλαβαινει, χωρις τυψεις και χωρις να σκεφτει να τα βγαλει.γελαει που ειναι φουσκωμενη η κοιλια της,κοροιδευει τον εαυτο της που τρωει περισσοτερο και απο τους αντρες,προσεχει λιγο την επομενη μερα και ειναι μια χαρα...
υπαρχουν και φυσιολογικοι ανθρωποι,αλιμονο απο εμας....

----------


## μαρακι_ed

σημερα,μεχρι τωρα δηλαδη ειναι η πρωτη μερα που δεν εχω υποκυψει... δτστυχως ομως ανακαλυψα οτι παρολα τα βουλιμικα επεισοδια αντι να μεινω σταθερη η να αδνατισω εγω παχυνα....φοβαμαι οτι αυτο θα λειτουργησει αντιστροφως αναλογα με τα βουλιμικα μου επεισοδια..αντι να καλυτερεψω θα χειροτερεψω

----------


## dolphin_ed

33 μέρες επιτυχούς δίαιτας χωρίς βουλιμικά...Αν και παίρνω και Ladose από 25/8 φοβάμαι πολύ μην ξανακάνω πατάτα.

----------


## loustam

Έκανα!!! Χθες το βράδυ. Ενώ έκλεινα 1 μήνα... 29 Αυγούστου, 29 Σεπτέμβρη, ... Είναι και παραμονές περιόδου. Παίζει ρόλο ή απλά χαϊδεύω τα αυτιά μου για να μην παραδεχτώ την αδυναμία μου? Ήθελα τόσο πολύ σοκολάτα! Όχι μία, όχι δύο, ... Δεν χρειάζεται να σας περιγράψω τί έγινε! Το μόνο παρήγορο είναι ότι έχω φτάσει στο σημείο να κάνω 1 το μήνα ή το δίμηνο! Και αναρωτιέμαι σε αυτό το σημείο. Αν για κάποια χρόνια μία φορά το μήνα ικανοποιούσαμε τις αδηφαγικές μας επιθυμίες, μετά τα βγάζαμε and that's it, πόσο αρρωστημένο πιστεύετε πώς είναι??? Την ξέρω ήδη την απάντηση βέβαια, απλά το σκεφτόμουν χθες και είπα να το γράψω για να ακούσω το κράξιμο που μου αξίζει!!!
Καλημέρα και καλή τελευταία ημέρα Σεπτέμβρη. Από αύριο ένας νέος μήνας, νέοι στόχοι, ... Σήμερα θα μάθω κάτι που θα μου προσδιορίσει την ζωή μου για τα επόμενα χρόνια τουλάχιστον. Πόσο πολύ θα ήθελα το αποτέλεσμα να είναι κάτι καλό που θα πάει επιτέλους μπροστά την ζωή μου!!! Και επίσης πόσο πολύ φοβάμαι την αντίδρασή μου σε περίπτωση που το αποτέλεσμα δεν είναι το επιθυμητό!

----------


## sasa14

loustam ΤΙΠΟΤΑ δεν υπάρχει που αν γίνει ...θα επηρεάζει την ζωή μας για μια ζωή!!!!

τίποτα...
υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που καταστρέφονται κυριολεκτικά και ξανασηκώνονται στα πόδια τους!!!
φαντάζομαι ότι δεν πρόκειτε να μάθεις αποτέλεσμα κάποιον εξετάσεων σε θέμα υγίας, να και μέχρι και αυτό,όταν το ξεπεράσεις και μπείς στους σωσρούς ρυθμούς ξεπερνιέται ....
πρόσφατα δίαβαζα ιστορίες ανθρώπως με άσχημη μορφής σκλήρυνση κατά πλάκας και την πάλευαν και ζούσαν και πήγαιναν σε συναυλίες με το βαλιτσάκι με τις ενέσεις τους!!!!

ΤΙΠΟΤΑ λοιπόν δεν είναι για μέρα!!!!

είσαι απογοητευμένη απο το χθεσινό....
για εμένα όχι δεν πειράζει που έφαγες μια φορά πολύ 

και ήδη έχεις περιορίσει τους εμετούς...τους έχεις κόψει!!!!

απλα προσπάθησε μια φορά που θα κάνεις υπερφαγικό να μην τα βγάλεις για να δεις πόσο άσχημα θα ξυπνήσεις το πρωί και απο τότε δεν θα θες να το ξανακάνεις!!!


μην τα βλέπεις όλα μαύρα ...ξεκίνησε μαι καινούρια όμορφη μέρα σήμερα!!!

----------


## marmade

καλή μου loustam, το έχω ξαναπεί αλλά τελικά μου βγαίνει τόσο έντονα που θα το ξαναπώ, είμαστε ίδιες!!!!!!!!!!
και εγώ το σκέφτομαι και δεν το λέω γιατί καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι χαζό αλλά νιώθω πως άν φτάσεις στο σημείο να το κάνεις που και που δεν είναι πρόβλημα, είναι;;; εντάξει΄τώρα μεταξύ μας και το έχω ξαναεκφράσει, όλοι αυτοί που αντιμετωπίζουν προβλήματα με τη διατροφή δεν νομίζω ότι γίνονται ποτέ επιτέλους καλά....τελικά εγώ λέω πως αν δεν σου γίνεται τρόπος ζωής και δεν σε καταδυναστεύει είναι λιγότερο κακό από αυτό που έχω εγώ τώρα

----------


## bouliana

απλά αυτή τη φορά ζόρισε λίγο παραπάνω τον εαυτό σου ουσιαστικά σκέψου οτι αν καταφέρεις να ξεπεράσεις τον ένα μήνα ,μπορεί κ να κρατηθείς για πάντα. θυμάμαι οτι άντεχες κ μεγαλύτερο χρονικό διάστημα.,αυ΄τή τη φορά ίσως είχες να αντιμετωπίσεις καταστάσεις που σε βγάλανε από το ρυθμό σου!άρα μπορείς!!!ζορίσου!!!!!!
εμένα με είχε βοηθήσει να γράψω σε ένα χαρτί τι πιστεύω οτι έκανα λάθος ώστε να αποφεύγω κάποια πράματα στην επόμενη προσπάθεια.προσπαθησε να νιώσεις οτι αυτή η φορά θα είναι η τελευταία,οτι δηλαδή θα το πετύχεις. ακόμα κ αν δεν τα καταφέρεις ,θα κρατήσεις στο μέγιστο των δυνατοτήτων σου.

κάτι που διαπίστωσα για μένα κ με βοήθησε είναι οτι πάντα ήθελα να φουσκώνω το στομάχι μου αλλιώς ήμουν ανικανοποίητη. αλλά κάπου διάβασα οτι ούτε με σαλάτες δεν κάνει να πρίζουμε το στομάχι μας γιατί το όλο νόημα είναι να χορταίνουμε χωρίς να σκάμε. προσπάθησε να περιορίσεις τις ποσότητες κ να αυξήσεις τις φορές που τρως.τρώγε κ 6 φορές τη μέρα! αλλά λίγο.αυτό βέβαια βοήθησε εμένα εσένα μπορεί να μη σου ταιριάζει.πάντως στην αρχή με δυσκόλεψε στην πορεία με κάλυπτε.
μπορείς loustam τοχεις.

----------


## dolphin_ed

Κι εγώ Bouliana έχω βοηθηθεί πολύ με το να τρώω μικρές-μέτριες ποσότητες 6 φορές την ημέρα δηλ. κάθε 3 ώρες περίπου. Νομίζω ότι αυτό είναι και το μυστικό για επιτυχημένο αδυνάτισμα χωρίς λιμοκτονία. Τρώγοντας 6 φορές την ημέρα κρατήθηκα μακριά από βουλιμικά 5,5 μήνες-χρόνος ρεκορ για΄μένα. 
Τώρα προσπαθώ και πάλι να απέχω και θα προσπαθήσω να ξεπεράσω και το προγούμενο ρεκόρ μου.
Όσο για τα βουλιμικά κάθε μήνα ή δίμηνο πιστεύω ότι είναι μια πολύ καλή συχνότητα αρκεί να προσπαθούμε να μην κάνουμε εμετό. Απλά να λέμε ότι ήταν η 1 φορά που θέλαμε να ξεσκιστούμε στο φαγητό μέσα σε αυτό το μήνα ή δίμηνο και μετά να το ξεχνάμε και να συνεχίζουμε κανονικά.
Κι ο ψυχίατρος μου μου είχε πει ότι μπορεί και να μην το ξεπεράσω ποτέ στο 100%. Να κάνω δηλαδή 1 επεισόδιο το 6μηνο, για παράδειγμα. Αν φτάσω ποτέ σε τέτοιο σημείο νομίζω ότι θα έιμαι τρισευτυχισμένη...

----------


## POZ

κορίτσια πάντως το να φάμε παααρα πολύ ακόμα κ μια φορά την εβδομάδα δεν επηρεάζει το βάρος ΑΝ δεν το συνεχίσουμε κ τις επόμενες μέρες κ επανέλθουμε σε σωστή διατροφή.΄Το θέμα είναι να μην συνδέεται το πολύ φαί με την διαδικασία του εμετού.Και παλιά δλδ δεν τρώγαμε ποτέ πολύ?Τρώγαμε.Πίναμε τις σόδες μας και το ξεχνούσαμε.Αυτό είναι το παλούκι , να διαχειριστείς τις τύψεις κ να μην καταφύγεις στην εύκολη λύση.loustam πάντως κ εγώ το ίδιο έχω σκεφτεί , ξέρω οτι είναι λάθος αλλά η ριζική απαγόρευση σε εμένα φέρνει τα αντίθετα αποτελέσματα οπότε αυτό το σκεπτικο΄ίσως με βοηθήσει..

----------


## koralaki

σωστη ροζ
εχεις απολυτο δικιο, απολυτο!

κοριτσια ειμαι χαρουμενη θα ελεγα,
χθες βραδυ ηταν αδυνατο να κρατηθω,
κι ομως τα μονα εξτρα που εφαγα ηταν ενα γιαουρτι κ αργοτερα ενα κοττατζ
κ κατι σοκολατακια υγειας σκετη αηδια αλλα ηθελα γλυκο...
ομως ουτε τα σοκολατακια πλακωσα, ουτε μπισκοτα ουτε οτιδηποτε αλλο.
ευχομαι να κρατησει κι αλλο αυτη η υπεροχη φαση.
το γυροφερνω βεβαια το βουλιμικο αλλα δεν τολμω,
με φανταζομαι να κανω ο,τι κ πιο παλια, στεναχωριεμαι κ κρατιεμαι.
μεχρι που σκεφτηκα, ωραια κ να φας ολο το σακουλακι με τα σοκολατακια τι θα καταλαβεις>?
αυριο θασαι χαλια...
(εγω δεν κανω κ εμετους κ ειχα ηδη ενα στομαχι χαλια απο την περιοδο κ τις τεραστιες σαλατες για να χορτασω)

----------


## dolphin_ed

38 μέρες χωρίς βουλιμικό. Νομίζω ότι με έχουν βοηθήσει πολύ και τα Ladose βέβαια. Φοβάμαι πολύ αλλά δεν το βάζω κάτω.

----------


## sasa14

μπράβο μπράβο μπράβο 

εύχομαι γρήγορα να είναι μια κακή ανάμνηση όλο αυτό!!

και αν συνεχίσεις θα είναι είμαι σίγουρη!!

----------


## maria_p_40

Καλημέρα.
Χθες ήταν η 1η μέρα χωρίς βουλιμικό, μετά από αρκετούς μήνες. Σε συνδυασμό με τη σταθερότητα της ζυγαριάς σήμερα στα 60.6, νιώθω καλά... Αύριο πιο καλά, πιο χαμηλά...

----------


## bouliana

καλή συνέχεια !!!!!:smilegrin:

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

> _Originally posted by maria_p_40_
> Καλημέρα.
> Χθες ήταν η 1η μέρα χωρίς βουλιμικό, μετά από αρκετούς μήνες. Σε συνδυασμό με τη σταθερότητα της ζυγαριάς σήμερα στα 60.6, νιώθω καλά... Αύριο πιο καλά, πιο χαμηλά...


:thumbup:Καλή αρχή!

----------


## fuxia

λιγάκι είναι αλλά σήμερα 6η μέρα! (πάντα στην 3η κάνω)

----------


## maria_p_40

Καλημέρα. Είμαστε στη 2η μέρα άνευ βουλιμικού. Βάρος 60.5. Νιώθω καλά. Και το παιδί είναι καλά. Ελπίζω να μη χαλάσει κάτι την "ισορροπία" που επικρατεί στο σπίτι μας...

----------


## alexandrita

Μπράβο Μαράκι!!!!!!!!!!!!:roll:
Εύχομαι και εγώ να μη διαταράξει τίποτα την ισορροπία σας... μπορείς να τα καταφέρεις,πίστεψέ το...

----------


## lessing_ed

Μαρια καλη συνεχεια.Ολα θα πανε καλα!

----------


## maria_p_40

Καλημέρα. Καμιά συνέχεια δεν υπάρχει... Λύγισα και πάλι...Τελικά, υπάρχει διέξοδος σ'αυτό το τούνελ?

----------


## bouliana

μη σταματάς την προσπάθεια.όσο πιο πολύ αραιώνουν τα επεισόδια τόσο καλύτερα.μέχρι που μια μέρα θα δεις φως στο τούνελ.

----------


## maria_p_40

νάσαι καλά bouliana... ώρες-ώρες νιώθω σαν τη γελάδα που γεμίζει την καρδάρα με γάλα και μετά την κλωτσάει με δύναμη...

----------


## bouliana

χαχα!έλα ρε μη το βλέπεις έτσι.μην περιμένεις μια συνήθεια χρόνων να σταματήσει από τη μια στιγμή στην άλλη.κ μη μαλώνεις κ κατακρίνεις τόσο τον εαυτό σου.δεν είναι γκρέμισμα .δες την γενικότερη εικόνα ,τις μέρες που αντισκτέκεσαι. .απλά κάθε φορά χρειάζεται μεγαλύτερο πείσμα.κ όσο αποκτάς αυτοπεποίθηση θα γίνεται κ πιο εύκολο.ακόμα κ εδώ δεν πρέπει να τα βλέπουμε όλα άσπρα η μαύρα.

----------


## reddy_ed

ημουνα 3 μερες καλα και ξανακυλησα οσο δεν παει....επιασα πατο παιδια κυριολεκτικα..κενο,τιποτα..+ αφου επανηλθα +απο αυτο οσο κι αν με λυγισε νιωθω πιο δυνατη..με καθε κατασταση νιωθω και γινομαι πιο δυνατη και ανθεκτικη στη καθημερινοτητα και δεν φοβαμαι.σημερα ειναι η 6η μερα που ειμαι ξανα καλα..και η πρωτη φορα στα 4 χρονια που ειμαι τοσες μερες χωρις εμετο,πρηξιμο,πονους κ οτι ακολουθει..δε φοβαμαι μη σκασει το στομαχι μου,ουτε οτι δεν θα μπορω να αναπνευσω οπως τη τελευταια φορα..μονο καλυτερα μπορουν να ειναι τα πραγματα σε πολλους τομεις..αλλαζω σαν ανθρωπος με το καιρο,για καθε τι που μου συμβαινει,πιο καλη σαν ανθρωπος,ισως και πιο σκληρη ομως,ετσι ειναι αυτα,οταν ταλαιπωρησαι+παλευεις συνεχως,δεν εισαι μονο πεταλουδες+λουλουδια..6η μερα λοιπον,και θα γινει βδομαδες,μηνες....αργα και σταθερα...θα προσπαθω... :)

----------


## loustam

Κι εμείς όλοι μαζί σου!!!

----------


## georginula

στο ευχομαι !!:D
εγω εχω απο το σαββατο να παθω κριση ...και ελπιζω,ευχομαι,παρακαλαω τον θεο να συνεχισωω ετσι!!
αλλα καλυτερα να μην το μελεταω για να μν το γρουσουζεψω...:(
αλλα το γεγονος οτι το σκεφτομαι 24 ωρες το 24ωρο δεν βοηθαει καθολου!!!

----------


## reddy_ed

πφφφ,εγω να δεις..συνεχεια το σκεφτομαι..πως να φαω,τι να κανω,τι να φαω και ο,τι μπορεις να φανταστεις...και κατι λιγουρες βραδυνες ακομα δεν μπορω να τις αντιμετωπισω..εχω κι ενα βιβλιο με καποια βηματα που οσο να ναι βοηθαει...αλλα προσπαθουμε ολοι...απ το μυαλο δε βγαινει ευκολα.κι αυτο πρεπει να το αντιμετωπισουμε.να μη φρικαρουμε μη τυχον και κυλησουμε παλι..
απλα να βαλουμε κατω τι κερδισαμε αυτες τις μερες που ημασταν καλυτερα..και τι χαναμε καιρο τωρα...αξιζει η προσπαθεια...
αυτες τις μερες αρχιζω να ξεχναω τους πονους και τη κουραση.το πρηξιμο απ το προσωπο φευγει,+η δυσπεψια+το φουσκωμα,το αγχος,η εμμονη,τα νευρα...διασκεδαζω καλυτερα οταν βγαινω και πολλα ακομα.κι ειναι μονο λιγες μερες...και το καλυτερο...??οταν ακουω μουσικη χοροπηδαω και χορευω σαν τρελη.δεν ειμαι ξαπλωμενη πιανωντας τη κοιλια μου..καλη συνεχεια σε ολους μας..και δυναμη.. ;)

----------


## lessing_ed

> _Originally posted by maria_p_40_
> Καλημέρα. Καμιά συνέχεια δεν υπάρχει... Λύγισα και πάλι...Τελικά, υπάρχει διέξοδος σ'αυτό το τούνελ?


Nαι υπαρχει.Ειναι οπως οταν κανεις ποδηλατο και πεφτεις αλλα σηκωνεσαι και συνεχιζεις.Και ξανα πεφτεις και σηκωνεσαι και συνεχιζεις

----------


## alexandrita

Από 1 Σεπτεμβρίου έχω να κάνω επιδρομή σε περίπτερα,φούρνους,μινι μαρκετ κατεβάζοντας ο,τι βρω μπροστά μου....

Φοβάμαι και εγώ πολύ γιατί καμιά φορά με ξαναπιάνει κρίση,με την πρωτη απογοητευση τρεμω μην ξανακυλησω... 
Και δεν θα ελεγα οτι πανε και καλα τα πραγματα,το αντιθετο... 

τουλαχιστον ειναι τα ποδια μου σε καλη κατασταση,οποτε με τη γυμναστικη αποφευγονται τα βουλιμικα.ειναι μια απασχοληση,κραταει το πνευμα σε εγρηγορση......
αλλα κουραστηκα πια,να αντιμετωπιζω το φαγητο με τοσο τρομο...

----------


## reddy_ed

ειναι ψυχοφθορο...αλλα τι να κανεις,να παραιτηθεις..?απλα χρειαζεται παραπανω χρονο,το φαγητο ειναι κατι που μας κραταει ζωντανους κι εμεις το καναμε εχθρο μας...θελει χρονο,κουραγιο,υπομονη και να σκαμε και κανα χαμογελο στις στραβες...να το μετατρεψουμε σε φιλο μας,να ετοιμασουμε ξανα το σωμα και το μυαλο μας...να εμπιστευτουμε τον εαυτο μας,οτι μπορουμε.κι ας φαινεται παλουκι.

----------


## dolphin_ed

Παιδιά εγώ σήμερα κλείνω 49 μέρες χωρίς βουλιμικά. Κάνω δίαιτα και τέννις όλο αυτό το διάστημα κι έχω φτάσει περίπου στα κιλά που ήθελα. Απλά δε ζυγίζομαι αυτές τις μέρες επειδή είμαι αδιάθετη.
Πριν από μερικές μέρες μου έφερε ο φίλος μου ένα κουτάκι με σοκολατάκια πολυτελείας...Σκέτος πειρασμός και στην όψη και στην όσφρηση...ξέρετε...Αποφάσισα να τρώω 1 σοκολατάκι μέρα παρά μέρα μήπως και καταφέρω να συμφιλιωθώ σιγά-σιγά με τα γλυκά. Ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή να μπορώ να τρώω ένα γλυκό την εβδομάδα χωρίς τύψεις και κίνδυνο βουλιμικού...

----------


## reddy_ed

σημερα κλεινω 10 μερες....χωρις εμετους και χωρις βουλιμικα...κρατιεμαι,κ γραφω σ ενα τετραδιο καθημερινα συγκεκρμενες ωρες καθε ποτε θα τρωω...στα ενδιαμεσα κανω κατι δημιουργικο η απλα προσπαθω να κρατηθω,να εκπαιδευσω τον εαυτο μου σιγα σιγα...κ τρωω και τα γλυκακια μου και απ ολα,δε θελω να μπω στη διαδικασια τωρα να αποφυγω τροφιμα η να νιωθω τυψεις οταν τα τρωω,κι απλα τα απολαμβανω.ειμαι1.56 και 47.5 κιλα...καλη μας συνεχειααααα :)

----------


## nat_ed

ειναι ψυχοφθορο..να τα εχεις ολα κ το μονο που θες ειναι να μπορουσες να ησουν ενα εντυπωσιακο 2μετρο μοντελο!! 'αυτον τον καημο θα πεθανω..κ ας εχω μια υπεροχη οικογενεια εναν τελειο συζυγο κ μια επιτυχημενη δουλεια!! 
τα γραφω μηπως τα ακουσω κ εγω κ σταματησω τους εμετους!!!
αλλα ματαια..εχουν περασει 10 χρονια.μου εχει γινει τροπος ζωης πλεον.τωραπου βαρεθηκα αυτον τον τροπο ζωης τι κανω;;

----------


## nat_ed

μονη..κανεισ δεν γνωριζει τπτ

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

> _Originally posted by nat_
> ειναι ψυχοφθορο..να τα εχεις ολα κ το μονο που θες ειναι να μπορουσες να ησουν ενα εντυπωσιακο 2μετρο μοντελο!! 'αυτον τον καημο θα πεθανω..κ ας εχω μια υπεροχη οικογενεια εναν τελειο συζυγο κ μια επιτυχημενη δουλεια!! 
> τα γραφω μηπως τα ακουσω κ εγω κ σταματησω τους εμετους!!!
> αλλα ματαια..εχουν περασει 10 χρονια.μου εχει γινει τροπος ζωης πλεον.τωραπου βαρεθηκα αυτον τον τροπο ζωης τι κανω;;


Εσύ πιστεύεις ότι αν ήσουν ένα εντυπωσιακό δίμετρο μοντέλο θα είχες λυμένα όλα τα προβλήματα σου;Το μυαλό μας κάνει παιχνίδια...

----------


## nat_ed

δυστυχως τα προτυπα της εφηβιας μας κυνηγανε...κ οταν ολοι σου λενε στην τρυφερη ηλικια "προσεχε κακομοιρα μου μη παχυνεις κ γεμισεις κυταριτιδα κ ραγαδες.."βεβαια ολα ηταν για το καλο μου το καταλαβαινω αλλα...εμενα αυτο μου κολλησε το μυαλο..
δεν λεω, καταφερα να εχω ωραιο σωμα χωρις ραγαδες αλλα με χαλασμενα δοντια...απο τους εμετους!!
με εσας εδω αισθανομαι για πρωτη φορα οτι δεν το αντιμετωπιζωμονη μου κ παιρνω δυναμη να το παλεψω..

----------


## loustam

Γεια σου Nat,
Μόλις το έγραψα και σε άλλο post αλλά το γράφω κι εδώ κατευθείαν σε εσένα. Θεωρώ ότι συζητώντας με τον σύντροφό σου για το "πρόβλημα" θα έχεις διανύσει ήδη πάνω από την μισή διαδρομή προς την θεραπεία. Το κλειδί σε αυτήν την εμμονή είναι η μυστικότητα. Μόλις την γνωστοποιήσουμε, απαλασσόμαστε από το τεράστιο φορτίο που κουβαλάμε τόσα χρόνια μόνες μας. Επίσης, το να ακούσεις τον εαυτό σου να μιλάει με λόγια για την βουλιμία, να της δίνει μία υπόσταση με τρομακτική μορφή, θα σε κάνει να θέλεις ακόμα περισσότερο να την βγάλεις από την ζωή σου. Και χρειάζεσαι έναν σύμμαχο στην προσπάθεια αυτή. Και θεωρώ ότι ο σύζυγός σου είναι ο καταλληλότερος σε αυτό, διότι έχει επιλέξει να είναι δίπλα σου "στα καλά και στα κακά". Πάντως προσπάθησε να μην κουβαλάς όλο αυτό το φορτίο τόσων ετών μόνη σου. Είναι πολύ βαρύ!!!

----------


## bouliana

συμφωνώ,κ επίσης δεν ξέρω κανένα που να μπόρεσε να το ξεπεράσει μόνος του.όσοι έχουν ξεφύγει,το κατάφεραν με την βοήθεια των γονιών ,των σχέσεων φιλικών κ ερωτικών.

----------


## nat_ed

ειναι πολυ νωρις για μενα γιατι μολις το αποκαλυψα στον ιδιο μου τον εαυτο...ισως με βολευε αυτη η κατασταση...μου ειναι δυσκολο να του το πω γιατι θα πεσω στα ματια του,δεν θα μου εχει εμπιστοσυνη κ τετοια...
το οτι το μοιραστηκα μαζι σας ηδη με βοηθησε πολυ..εχω να τρεξω στην τουαλετα 3 μερες...κ εχω πολυ πεισμα για να συνεχισω!!! ισως το πω σε καποιον αλλον αλλα οχι στον αντρα μου!!φοβαμαι...

----------


## POZ

> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> συμφωνώ,κ επίσης δεν ξέρω κανένα που να μπόρεσε να το ξεπεράσει μόνος του.όσοι έχουν ξεφύγει,το κατάφεραν με την βοήθεια των γονιών ,των σχέσεων φιλικών κ ερωτικών.


έχεις δίκιο σε αυτό τελικά, εγώ θα ήθελα, εχω ανάγκη να μιλήσω στους δικούς μου(μόνο) αλλά δυστυχώς η ζωή με πρόλαβε ακόμη μια φορά και η υγεία του πατέρα μου δεν πάει καλά..δεν αντέχει κ δν πρέπει να ακούσει απλά προβλήματα , όχι αυτό.Και η μάνα μου προσπαθεί να είναι δίπλα μου γενικά αλλά χρειάζεται στήριξη και αυτή , οπότε η κατάσταση δν ευνοεί κ βλέπω οτι με χρειάζονται περισσότερο απότι εγώ.

----------


## reddy_ed

εγω παλι οπως το ζω δε θα θελα τη βοηθεια καποιου,ισως επειδη ξερω οτι δεν θα μπορεσω να το μεταδωσω οπως ακριβως το ζω..αρκει να ξερω οτι με αγαπουν καποια ατομα..και δε νιωθω την αναγκη να ζητησω τη βοηθεια τους η να στηριχτω σε αυτην...το φορουμ με βοηθησε κι εμενα πολυ,οτι δεν ειμαι μονη,να παρω περισσοτερο κουραγιο,να παρω ιδεες,να μιλησω,να κανω μια αρχη...ας μη βασανιζομαστε πως θα το παρουν οι αλλοι και πως δεν εχουμε δυναμη να αντιμετωπισουμε καταστασεις.αν μας αγχωνει περισσοτερο το πως θα το πουμε και πως θα αντιδρασουν ας μην το πουμε...τουλαχιστον ενας τροπος εκτονωσης ειναι που γραφουμε εδω μεσα,ωστε το μπαμ να μη γινει μεσα μας..ειμαι σχεδον 3 βδομαδες με δυο επεισοδια μονο.δεν το ειπα σε κανεναν αυτη τη φορα,ουτε κλαψουρισα,απλα φοβηθηκα ειπα τωρα ειναι στη στιγμη.ειναι μια μαχη εμεις με εμας.nat μου,εχεις πεισμα και αληθεια νιωθω κι εγω καλυτερα να διαβαζω τετοιες λεξεις.μπορεις να συνεχισεις κι αν σε αγχωνει το να το πεις σε καποιον,μην το πεις,αν νιωσεις την αναγκη+πιστευεις οτι ειναι καθοριστικος παραγοντας να μιλησεις σε καποιον,καντο.ροζ μου εσυ εχεις τη δυναμη να στηριξεις την οικογενεια σου ακομα κι αν δε το πιστευεις,κι ισως ετσι αυτο που ζεις εσυ μονη σου να σου φανει πιο ευκολο καθως θα γινεσαι πιο δυνατη και πιο ανθεκτικη..οταν μπορεις για τους αλλους,σιγουρα μπορεις+για εσενα,απλα μας τρομαζει λιγο ολο αυτο.+ξεκιναει απ το μυαλο.τι αξιζουμε..??(ο καθενας την απαντηση του)ας το διεκδικησουμε τοτε,εκει,περιμενει.

----------


## nat_ed

σωστα τα λες γιατι κι εγω ξερω οτι δεν θα μπορεσω να τους το γιατι κ το πως κ φοβαμαι τις αντιδρασεις του καθενος..μεσα σ'ολα αυτα εχουμε κ μια πεερηφανεια!! σιγουρα πισω απο αυτες τις διαταραχες βρισκεται η καταθλιψη..το σιγουρο ειναι παντως οτι αισθανομαι πιο χαρουμενη οταν τρωω υγιεινα κ λιγο κι ας νομιζω οτι πειναω,παρα οταν τρωω ο,τι βρω κ μετα πεθαινω στις τυψεις. ακομη κ οταν τα βγαλω νιωθω τυψεις κ μεγαλη απογοητευση....αρα προτιμω την πρωτη εκδοχη κ αποφευγω τα επεισοδια..

----------


## bouliana

εγώ κορίτσια πάντως επιμένω. δεν είπα να τα πούμε όλα με κάθε λεπτομέρεια κ σε όλους .απλά να βρούμε ένα άτομο που εμπιστευόμαστε κ ξέρουμε οτι μας αγαπάει κ να του πούμε τι συμβαίνει. ροζ αν πιστεύεις οτι δεν είναι η κατάλληση στιγμή να το πεις σε κάποιον στην οικογένειά σου,ίσως να το λεγες σε κάποια φίλη σου. 
δεν λέω κορίτσια ότι μόλις το πει κάποιος ξαφνικά θα βρει αμέριστη συμπαράσταση κ κατανόηση.μάλλον το αντίθετο.μάλλον η αρχική αντίδραση δεν θαναι καλή κ αυτό μάλλον είναι που φοβόμαστε κιόλας.εμένα η μαμά μου έκανε υστερίες ,λες κ δεν τοξερε σάμπως' και μια φίλη μου τοπαιζε πολύ ανώτερη κ οτι σε αυτήν δεν θα συνέβαινε ποτέ.παρόλα αυτά το οτι το είπα κάπου κ το ξελάφρωμα που ένιωσα ήταν πολύ ωραίο.επίσης η μαμά μου κατάλαβε επιτέλους ,βέβαια μετά από καιρό που της το είπα ,οτι με ενοχλεί όταν μου λέει οτι πάχυνα ή οτι τρώω πολύ,κ με άφησε ήσυχη. η φίλη μου σταμάτησε να με φορτώνει με τα δικά της προβλήματα όλη την ώρα γιατί κατάλαβε οτι δεν είναι η μοναδική που δικαιούτε ναναι στεναχωρημένη κ καταλάβαινε οτάν της έλεγα οτι δεν θέλω να πιω ούτε να πάω έξω να φάω γιατί φοβάμαι μην δεν κρατηθώ.κ μέχρι τότε ήταν πολύ πιεστική.

επίσης δεν χρειάζεται να τα πείτε όλα.κάθε λεπτομέρεια που σας κάνει να ντρέπεστε.απλά να πείτε οτι έχετε κακή σχέση με το φαί,οτι όταν νιώθετε άσχημα ξεσπάτε εκεί,ότι μετά νιώθετε αφόρητες τύψεις,ότι αυτό σας κάνει δυστυχισμένες.
επίσης εμένα με βοήθησε το εξής.όταν κάποιος έλεγε παλιά κάτι για μένα αρνητικό,για την εμφάνισή μου κτλ κτλ τότε δέν έδειχνα ότι μενοχλούσε κ πήγαινα σπίτι κ άρχιζα τα βουλιμικά πάρτυ.τώρα πια απαντάω αναλόγος,δείχνω οτι στεναχωριέμαι η ένοχλούμε κ πιστέψτε με οι γνώμη των άλλων έχει καλυτερέψει κ εγώ δεν μαζεύω μέσα μου αρνητικά συναισθήματα.
αυτή η αρρώστια τρέφεται από τον εγωισμό,την ματαιοδοξία κ την μοναξιά.

----------


## bouliana

επιτέλους κορίτσια πρέπει να αντιμετωπίσουμε κατάματα αυτό που έχουμε,η αρχή θαναι χειρότερη από αυτό που ίσως νιώθουμε τώρα.

----------


## nat_ed

εχεισ δικιο σ'αυτο που λες...σε βοηθησε αυτη η εξομολογηση; τςρα ποσα κιλα εισαι;

----------


## bouliana

εγώ δεν έχω ανορεξία έχω βουλιμία.τα κιλά μου είναι λιγάκι πάνω από το φυσιολογικό.με βοήθησε πιστεύω γιατί δεν έκανα ξανά εμετό.τώρα δεν ξέρω αν με βοήθησε αυτό η άλλα πράματα.

----------


## reddy_ed

το ειχα πει σε μια κοπελα που καναμε ελαχιστη παρεα χρονια πριν,κλασικη αντιδραση που νοιαζεται καποιος για σενα,αλλα τι να κανει,απλα με χαιδευε οταν εκλαιγα...οσο για τη μανα μου,το ψαξε λιγο στο ιντερνετ+μου αραδιασε 5 κουβεντες λες και δεν τα ξερα.αρχικα αντεδρασε λες κι εφταιγα εγω,απο τοτε απλα ειναι σαν θεμα ταμπου,εγω ξερω τι περναω.και σε μια αλλη φιλη το χω πει,αλλα το αποτελεσμα δεν αλλαζει.θελω να πω πως αυτο που εγινε ηταν να μου επιβεβαιωσουν οτι με αγαπανε,κι ειναι πολυ καλο..ειμαι πολυ καιρο μετα,κι εχω παλεψει με εφιαλτες μονη μου,εκεινοι απλα δεν το ζουν δε ξερουν τι να κανουν,αν δε κλαψουρισω δε θα το αναφερουν,αν κλαψουρισω θα πουν εγω ειμαι εδω.ηταν καλο που ξεσπασα τοτε.εδω μεσα ειναι αλλιως,δε σας ξερω και λετε αυτα που θα θελα ν ακουσω,αυτα που βιωνω,κι οσα δεν ξερω αλλα βοηθανε.η δυναμη ειναι μεσα μας.ο καθενας εχει αλλες αναγκες κ τροπους αντιμετωπισης,λογικο.κρατα με τη ζωη στα χερια μας και τη σφιγγουμε περισοτερο απ οτι χρειαζεται,να πεσουμε χοροπηδηχτα στο κρεβατι και να κοιταξουμε το χερι μας,ισως ακουγεται χαζο,αλλα φαντασια θελει η ζωη..να ξαπλωσουμε πανω στο 'ζουμερο'παπλωμα και να κοιταξουμε τα χερια μας...κραταμε τη ζωη :) σε αντιθεση με αλλους εχουμε την επιλογη να ζησουμε η οχι..αν ηταν θα τα ειχαμε παρατησει,δε θα γραφαμε καν εδω...βλεπουμε λοιπον ελπιδα,ξερουμε ακομα κι υποσυνειδητα οτι μπορουμε,κι αν στα λογια λεμε δε μπορω και τι να κανω,κατι μεσα μας καιει...η φλογα μεσα μας...να τα καψουμε ολα ρε σειςςςςςς....γιατι ειναι η στιγμη μας επιτελους,απο εμας για μας..κανεις αλλος...για οσα γουσταρουμε κι αξιζουμε.

----------


## alexandrita

εμένα δε με εχει βοηθησει σε τιποτα που το ειπα.
την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα πχ δεν ημουν πολυ καλα,επαθα κριση γιατι ειχα φαει ελαχιστα παραπανω απο το κανονικο,ενιωθα χαλια με το σωμα μου,τρομερη απογοητευση.
και αποφασισα να το εξωτερικευσω στην αδερφη μου,να της πω πως ενιωθα...
και η απαντηση που πηρα : (με πολυ νευριασμενο υφος παντα) να σταματησω να λεω βλακειες,οτι ειμαι πολυ αδυνατη και δε γινεται να μη το βλεπω,οτι αν θελω να μεινουν μονο κοκαλα ας το κανω,και να τα λεω απο μεσα μου γιατι δε μπορει να ακουει μαλακ...ιες.
τι εκνανα?πηρα το αυτοκινητακι μου,εκανα μια τεραστια βολτα και βαλαντωσα στο κλαμα.

απο τοτε ομως αποφασισα καποια ατομα που μου κανουν κακο να τα αφησω εξω απο τη ζωη μου,κι ας με αγαπανε,κι ας ειμαι αναγκασμενη να συμβιωνω...
πλεον δεν της μιλαω εκτος απο τα απαραιτητα,κλειδωνω παντα το δωματιο μου οταν φευγω,δεν την αφηνω να φοραει τα ρουχα μου και να παιρνει τις τσαντες μου και γενικα προσπαθω να της δειξω οτι δεν θελω και πολλα πολλα.

----------


## bouliana

ίσως θα έπρεπε να κλάψεις μπροστά της για να καταλάβει οτι ο τρόπος της δεν είναι καλός κ πρέπει να σου φέρεται με περισσότερη ευγένεια.

----------


## POZ

> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> εγώ κορίτσια πάντως επιμένω. δεν είπα να τα πούμε όλα με κάθε λεπτομέρεια κ σε όλους .απλά να βρούμε ένα άτομο που εμπιστευόμαστε κ ξέρουμε οτι μας αγαπάει κ να του πούμε τι συμβαίνει. ροζ αν πιστεύεις οτι δεν είναι η κατάλληση στιγμή να το πεις σε κάποιον στην οικογένειά σου,ίσως να το λεγες σε κάποια φίλη σου. 
> δεν λέω κορίτσια ότι μόλις το πει κάποιος ξαφνικά θα βρει αμέριστη συμπαράσταση κ κατανόηση.μάλλον το αντίθετο.μάλλον η αρχική αντίδραση δεν θαναι καλή κ αυτό μάλλον είναι που φοβόμαστε κιόλας.εμένα η μαμά μου έκανε υστερίες ,λες κ δεν τοξερε σάμπως' και μια φίλη μου τοπαιζε πολύ ανώτερη κ οτι σε αυτήν δεν θα συνέβαινε ποτέ.παρόλα αυτά το οτι το είπα κάπου κ το ξελάφρωμα που ένιωσα ήταν πολύ ωραίο.επίσης η μαμά μου κατάλαβε επιτέλους ,βέβαια μετά από καιρό που της το είπα ,οτι με ενοχλεί όταν μου λέει οτι πάχυνα ή οτι τρώω πολύ,κ με άφησε ήσυχη. η φίλη μου σταμάτησε να με φορτώνει με τα δικά της προβλήματα όλη την ώρα γιατί κατάλαβε οτι δεν είναι η μοναδική που δικαιούτε ναναι στεναχωρημένη κ καταλάβαινε οτάν της έλεγα οτι δεν θέλω να πιω ούτε να πάω έξω να φάω γιατί φοβάμαι μην δεν κρατηθώ.κ μέχρι τότε ήταν πολύ πιεστική.
> 
> επίσης δεν χρειάζεται να τα πείτε όλα.κάθε λεπτομέρεια που σας κάνει να ντρέπεστε.απλά να πείτε οτι έχετε κακή σχέση με το φαί,οτι όταν νιώθετε άσχημα ξεσπάτε εκεί,ότι μετά νιώθετε αφόρητες τύψεις,ότι αυτό σας κάνει δυστυχισμένες.
> επίσης εμένα με βοήθησε το εξής.όταν κάποιος έλεγε παλιά κάτι για μένα αρνητικό,για την εμφάνισή μου κτλ κτλ τότε δέν έδειχνα ότι μενοχλούσε κ πήγαινα σπίτι κ άρχιζα τα βουλιμικά πάρτυ.τώρα πια απαντάω αναλόγος,δείχνω οτι στεναχωριέμαι η ένοχλούμε κ πιστέψτε με οι γνώμη των άλλων έχει καλυτερέψει κ εγώ δεν μαζεύω μέσα μου αρνητικά συναισθήματα.
> αυτή η αρρώστια τρέφεται από τον εγωισμό,την ματαιοδοξία κ την μοναξιά.


Πολύ σωστή πάλι.Κοίτα εγώ έχω πει στους δικούς μου απο παλιά(πολύ πριν αρχίσω τους εμετούς) οτι όταν δεν είμαι καλά ή όταν έχω άγχος κτλ τρώω ακατάσχετα κ με έχουν δει κιόλας.Είναι γνωστό και το κάνω απο την εφηβεία χωρίς να το θεωρώ διατροφική διαταραχή πραγματικά.Οι άνθρωποι δεν ασχολήθηκαν ποτέ παραπάνω, δν τους είδα να ανησυχούν, η μάνα μου ακόμα και τώρα που μιλάμε στο τηλ. και της λέω πχ άσε έχω άγχος και έφαγα 5 σοκολάτες μου λέει οκ απο αύριο θα συμμαζευτείς..Πιο πολύ με ζαλίζουν για το ποτό ή το τσιγάρο.Το θέμα είναι οι εμετοί, αυτό πώς στο καλό να το πω?Εσύ βουλιάνα είπες κ για εμετούς?Εμένα μια κ μοναδική φορά που προσπάθησα να κάνω στο πατρικό μου, δν πρόσεξα και με κατάλαβαν..την έκφρασή τους μόνο να έβλεπες..ήθελα να ανοίξει η γη να με καταπιεί.Τα μπάλωσα βέβαια αλλά δν ξέρω κατα πόσο το έχαψαν.Απο τότε μόνο που σκέφτομαι την εκδοχή να το μάθουν με πιάνει ταχυκαρδία.Ειδικά τώρα που υπάρχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα στο σπίτι, είμαι ολόκληρη γαιδούρα πια, τι?θα ασχολούνται οι άλλοι για το αν εγώ ξερνάω το φαγητό για να μην βάλω γραμμάριο?Φοβάμαι όπως κατάλαβες την ξεφτίλα του πράγματος..

----------


## POZ

άχσετο αλλά το μόνο που έχω σκεφτεί να πω ξεκάθαρα, είναι οτι πέρασα νευρική ανορεξία, άλλωστε πάνω κάτω όλοι το είχαν καταλάβει αλλά δν έχω επιβεβαιώσει τίποτα.Και αυτό γιατί απο τότε που πήρα κιλά, πολύ συχνά ακούω, "τι ωραία που έκανες καμπύλες", "ξαναπάχυνες και έγινες άνθρωπος" κτλ και ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΟΥΝ, οτι το μόνο που κάνουν είναι να με φρικάρουν και να με ξανασπρώχνουν στην ανορεξία.

----------


## alexandrita

σκεψου λιγο αυτο που λες....

εχεις 3 επιλογες :
1) δεν τρως τιποτα,εισαι κοκαλο και αρρωστη.δεν αρεσεις σε κανεναν,μονο σε σενα.
2)τρως του σκασμου,κανεις εμετους,τα κιλααυξομειωνονται,εχεις φουσκωματα,νιωθεις χαλια και εισαι αρρωστη.

και μια τριτη...
3)τρως φυσιολογικα,εισαι υγιης,λεπτη.στην αρχη δεν σου αρεσει ο εαυτος σου,αλλα μετα θα συνηθισεις την νεα σου εικονα.

οι γονεις σου αγνοουν την 2 επιλογη, γι αυτο στα λενε αυτα....

δεν υπαρχει μονο η βουλιμια και η ανορεξια,αλλα και η ενδιαμεση κατασταση που μαλλον την εχουμε ξεχασει.

----------


## bouliana

κοίτα κάθε άνθρωπος γύρω μας θέλει κ την ανάλογη αντίδραση από εμάς.θέλουν εκπαίδευση από εμάς τους ίδιους για το πως θα τους φερόμαστε. δηλ.η μαμά μου έπρεπε να μάθει για τους εμετούς γιάτί με έπριζε οτι έτρωγα πολύ κ μου δημιουργούσε ενοχές.κ έπρεπε να το σταματήσει. η κολλητή μου δεν έμαθε για τους εμετούς γιατί σαν άνθρωπος δεν είναι ευαίσθητος την αρέσει να κοροιδεύει κ να το παίζει καλύτερη από τους άλλους ακόμα κ αν κάνει τα ίδια,είναι έτσι το χιούμορ της κ ο τρόπος που αντιδράει.επίσης δεν είναι καθόλου ενημερωμένη γύρω από αυτά.το να της πω απλά ότι έχω θέμα με το φαγητό κ πως σκέφτομαι έφτανε.της είπα όμως οτι μικρή τα έβγαζα χωρίς να ξέρω τι κάνω.για να μη με πιέζει να τρώω μαζί της.
ο φίλος μου ξέρει για την βουλιμία,ξέρει για τα προβλήματα με την περίοδο,ξέρει πολλά αλλά επίσης όχι για τους εμετούς γιατί στην τελική τους έκοψα όταν τον γνώρισα.
η άλλη κολλητή μου,να τα ξέρει όλα από πολύ καιρό από τα 17 μου.είναι ενημερωμένη κ αντέδρασε φυσιολογικά αλλά πέρα από συζητήσεις που άνοιγα εγώ κ κατανόηση σε κάποια πράματα δεν έκανε κάτι.το θέμα είναι οτι υπάρχει ταμπού.όσο δύσκολο είναι να μιλάμε εμείς γιαυτά τόσο δύσκολο είναι κ για τους άλλους. \
δεν με νοιάζει τι στήριξη θα μου δώσουν οι άλλοι ,με ενδιαφέρει να δείχνω πια τα συναισθήματά μουστους δικούς μου ,κ την αχίλλειο πτέρνα μου.γιατί τόσο καιρό που την έκρυβα τι κατάλαβα?

----------


## nat_ed

κ εγω ενω συνεχιζα τους εμετουσ παχυνα!!οι γονεις μου μεσ στην καλη χαρα!!αυτο ειναι το χειροτερο. γιατι τοτε λες¨"ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΑΧΥΝΕΙ"!!ΟΤΙ Κ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΘΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΧΟΝΤΡΗ!! εχτες ζυγιστηκα κ εδειχνε 49!!!!επαθα σοκ:punk:!! πωσ εγινε αυτο θα σκασω!!ο μεταβολισμος επιασε πατο!! κ μετα τι εκανα;;ξεσπασα στο φαγητο!!η αληθεια ειναι οτι θελω να αδυνατισω τωρα..αλλα με σωστη διατροφη κ γυμναστικη θα τα καταφερω χωρις τους εμετους...θα τα καταφερω;;;;ηδη εχω αγχωθει:thumbdown:

----------


## bouliana

μα είσαι μόνο 49 κιλά.δεν χρειάζεται να αδυνατίσεις αλλά να παχίνεις.

----------


## POZ

Αλεξανδρίτα ναι όντως αγνοούν τη δεύτερη περίπτωση, αλλά να σου πω την αλήθεια συχνά την αγνοώ κ εγώ..ίσως είναι ένας τρόπος άμυνας για να μη τρελαθώ.Σήμερα μου έστειλαν κατι φωτό απο το Πάσχα, με έβλεπα και έκλαιγα με το πως ήμουν..το τζιν παντελόνι σαν φορμα.Πήγα το ξαναφόρεσα να δω τι παίζει και είναι πάλι στενό..απο τη μια ανακουφίστηκα που έπιασαν τόπο οι προσπάθειές μου, απο την άλλη άρχισα να νοσταλγώ την "ασφάλεια" του πολύ αδύνατου σώματος..θέλω δουλειά ακόμα, αλλά έχω κουραστεί πάρα πολύ να με πιέζω να σκέφτομαο σωστά, ελπίζω περνώντας ο καιρός απλά να ξανασυνηθήσω.
Βουλιάνα και εμένα οι κολλητές μου είναι σαν την 1η κολλητή σου, κάποια πράγματα που είναι μακριά απο αυτές απλά τα θεωρούν αδιανόητα και τα απορρίπτουν ασυζητητή.Και ούτως ή άλλως είχα την ευκαιρία να δω την αντίδρασή τους σε παρόμοια ιστορία με φίλη τους που είχε νευρική ανορεξία και σταδιακά απλά την ξέκοψαν, πέραν του κοινωνικού θαψίματος που της έριξαν για το αν είναι δυνατόν να είναι τόσο προβληματική.Εντάξει δν τις παρεξηγώ πια, άλλωστε δν είναι ψυχολόγοι οι κοπέλες και δεν είναι και υποχρεωμένες να γίνουν , αλλά έχω την συναίσθηση οτι το έδαφος δν είναι πρόσφορο για να συζητήσω και την δική μου ιστορία.Το μόνο που θυμάμαι να μου είχε πει η μια κατα το Πάσχα, είναι "πώς έχεις γίνει έτσι ρε μλκ, βάλε κανα κιλό σαν πρεζόνι έχεις γίνει, αν συνεχίσεις έτσι να ξέρεις θα τσακωθούμε κ κοίτα σύνηλθε γιατί εγώ δν πρόκειται να σε στηρίξω αν πέσεις κάτω"Αλεξανδρίτα...σου θυμίζει κάτι??!

----------


## loustam

Γεια σας και από εμένα...
Είναι όντως πάρα πολύ δύσκολο να μιλήσεις σε κάποιον "φυσιολογικό" για την βουλιμία. Το χαρακτηριστικό της ασθένειάς μας που είναι η απόλυτη μυστικοπάθεια μας δυσκολεύει στο να γίνουμε πιστευτοί όταν πάμε να μιλήσουμε ια αυτό. Εγώ όλα αυτά τα χρόνια έτρεμα στην ιδέα μην το ανακαλύψει κανείς. Κάποια στιγμή μόνο που είχα φτάσει στα όριά μου και προσπάθησα να το πω στον πρώην φίλο μου, η αντίδρασή του ήταν "πάλι κάτι βρήκες για να ασχοληθούμε μαζί σου"... Εκείνη την ημέρα έκλαψα ατελείωτα και ορκίστηκα ότι δεν θα ξαναπροσπαθούσα να το πω ποτέ σε κανέναν. Πριν κανά χρόνο όμως το είπα αρχικά στον νυν φίλο μου και δήλωσε σύμμαχος. Και μετά σε γονείς και φίλες... Η εξομολόγηση προφανώς ήταν δύσκολη, με μισόλογα. Έλεγα τα μισά και άφηνα να εννοηθούν τα υπόλοιπα. Για τον εμετό δεν είναι εύκολο να το πεις. Εγώ το είπα εμμέσως συζητώντας για τις συνέπειες τις βουλιμίας, τα δόντια, τα στομαχικά, ... Από την στιγμή όμως που το είπα είχα συμμάχους. Κάποιον που να έρχεται μαζί μου στον εκάστοτε γιατρό, να λέω τις ανησυχίες μου, να μπορώ να πω ελεύθερα "ρε γαμώτο έχω παχύνει αλλά δεν μπορώ να σταματήσω να τρώω". Και εκείνη την στιγμή κανένας δεν μου μιλάει για δίαιτα. Το μόνο που μου λένε είναι να φροντίζω να είμαι καλά και τα κιλά κάποια στιγμή θα έρθουν. Έχω πάρει τον φίλο μου 2.00 το πρωί τηλέφωνο για να μιλήσουμε μέχρι να φτάσω σπίτι και να μοιραστώ μαζί του τον φόβο μου μην παρασυρθώ και φάω. Και ήταν ο αποτρεπτικός παράγοντας... Η μυστικοπάθεια λειτουργεί αποθαρρυντικά. Το ενισχύει ακόμα περισσότερο. Είναι πολύ δύσκολο στην αρχή να βρεις το θάρρος και τις λέξεις να το πεις, αλλά το αποτέλεσμα σε ανταμοίβει...

----------


## nat_ed

...απο 42 εφτασα 47 με πολυ δυσκολια κ ειχα σταθεροποιηθει 46-47κ. τωρα φυσικα τα παντολονια μου ειναι τσιτα, δεν μου κανουν κ μολις ειδα το 49 σκεφτηκα οτι":τι καταλαβα τοσα χρονια; παλι η ζυγαρια δειχνει παραπανω απο αυτο που θεσ"λες κ ο οργανισμος μου με εκδικειται!!!

δεν τρωω πολυ το ξερω οτι δεν τρωω ποτε δεν θα ξεφευγα τοσο ωστε να παρω ξαφνικκα 2 κιλα!!
δεν επρεπε να ζυγιστω...τωρα το σκεφτομαι ολη μερα..:o:o

----------


## alexandrita

αχ μη μου το κανετε αυτο...
εγω περυσι τετοια εποχη δεν εβρισκα παντελονι να φορεσω,ηταν ολα σαν σακια... ακομα και το xs.και τωρα μου ειναι οχι τσιτα αλλα οπως πρεπει...
αλλα προσπαθω να σκεφτω για πιο λογο ακριβως εχω πεισει τον εαυτο μου οτι θα πρεπει να μου πλεει το μικροτερο νουμερο.

----------


## reddy_ed

αααμ,δεν υπαρχει λογος,ειναι οι εμμονες μας και πως νιωθουμε εμεις καλα με τον εαυτο μας..εγω ειμαι 48 κιλα και τα παντελονια τα παιρνω πιο μικρο νουμερο με την ελπιδα οτι θα χασω 3-4- κιλακια...που πιστευω αν τα φτασω θα μου φυγει το πιο πολυ αγχος,αλλα εβαλα προτεραιοτητα να μην κανω εμετους και να επανελθει στα φυσιολογικα η ορεξη μου...κι ας με τρωει το ποσα πηρα και πως θα τα χασω,και με ριχνει κι αυτο...γαμωτο μου,δε γινονται ολα αμεσως με ενα κουμπι...εκει που θελω να μαι κομπλε σε μια βδομαδα,τοσο χρειαζομαι να συνηδητοποιησω οτι το πηρα αποφαση να αντιμετωπισω το 1 δεκατο απο τα προβληματα που μου χουν δημιουργηθει απο τη βουλιμια στο σωμα,το μυαλο,τη ψυχη...σε οσους το εχω πει μεχρι τωρα αρκει και περισσευει,οσον αφορα εμενα σαν χαρακτηρα...

----------


## POZ

εμένα πάλι η ορεξή μου δεν λέει να κλέισει ρε γμτ απο τότε που άρχισα να τρώω κανονικά..τρώω κυριολεκτικά τα διπλά απότι έτρωγα.
Αλεξανδρίτα εγώ παρατηρώ το εξής.Παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο η συνήθεια.Κάποτε ήμουν όπως τώρα, ίσως και 1-2 κιλά πάνω και με θεωρούσα-σαν αδύνατη.Μετά έγινα κόκκαλο και άλλαξαν τα πρότυπά μου για το αδύνατο.Είναι και ψυχολογικό επίσης.Συνήθησα τόσους μήνες να μου πλεουν όλα.Τώρα που είναι στενά, ότι κ να μου λένε εγώ δν νιώθω καλά.Είναι κ μερικά που πλεον δν μου μπαίνουν καν.Για μενα 2 λύσεις υπαρχουν.Ή ξαναδυνατίζω ή πάω και παίρνω μεγαλύτερα παντελόνια που δεν θα είναι τσίτα και θα μου δίνουν την ψευδαισθηση οτι δεν έχω πάρει γραμμαριο.Ψυχοπάθεια αλλά τι να κάνω..Και μου αρέσει που κάποτε απο τα μεγαλύτερά μου ατού θεωρούσα και εγώ αλλα και οι τρίτοι(κυρίως άντρες) τον κ..λο μου!Μετα έφτασα να είμαι σαν 12χρονο, και τώρα που ξαναγέμισα στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο απλά κρύβομαι με μακριές ζακέτες , παντελόνες και φόρμες..ΠΩΣ αλλαζει έτσι το μυαλό μας...Και κάτι τελευταίο αλλά πολύ σημαντικό.Η σεξουαλική ζωή και ένας σωστός σύντροφος, βοηθάνε παρα πολύ στην ενίσχυση της θυληκότητάς μας, στο να καταλάβουμε απο την αρχή ποια είναι τα σωστά και όμορφα πρότυπα σε ένα γυναικείο σώμα.(εγώ τα λέω στον σκύλο μου κ εκείνος στην ουρά του βέβαια, αλλά...)

----------


## nat_ed

ξαναζυγιστηκα!!το αποτελεσμα;;; 50 ΚΙΛΑ!!
πηρα τηλ τη μαμα μου να της εξομολογηθω το φοβο μου για τα κιλα που εχω παρει..κι ενω περιμενα να μου φωναξει ο,τι επιτεελουσ εγινες φυσιολογικη..μου λεει"ωχ μην αρχιζεις να ξεφευγεις τωρα κ μη παρεις αλλα κιλα!!" βεβαια δεν ξερει τπτ περι βουλιμιας..
τωρα γιατι τα γραφω αυτα;; γιατι καπου πρεπει να τα πω κ οι μονοι που μπορω ειστε εσεις!!
αλλα το πηρα αποφαση οτι θα δρασω φυσιολογικα θα γυμναζομαι θα κοψω τα γλυκα αφου μονο κακο κανουν, και θα ξαναγινω 48κιλα:smug b:!!

----------


## dolphin_ed

2 κιλά δεν είναι τίποτα nat. 2 εβδομάδες και τα έχεις χάσει. Το θέμα είναι να μην έχουμε αποκλίσεις μεγαλύτερες των 2 κιλών γιατί μετά άντε να μαζευτούμε...Τι ύψος έχεις? Δεν είναι λίγα τα 48 κιλά?

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by nat_
> ξαναζυγιστηκα!!το αποτελεσμα;;; 50 ΚΙΛΑ!!
> πηρα τηλ τη μαμα μου να της εξομολογηθω το φοβο μου για τα κιλα που εχω παρει..κι ενω περιμενα να μου φωναξει ο,τι επιτεελουσ εγινες φυσιολογικη..μου λεει"ωχ μην αρχιζεις να ξεφευγεις τωρα κ μη παρεις αλλα κιλα!!" βεβαια δεν ξερει τπτ περι βουλιμιας..
> τωρα γιατι τα γραφω αυτα;; γιατι καπου πρεπει να τα πω κ οι μονοι που μπορω ειστε εσεις!!
> αλλα το πηρα αποφαση οτι θα δρασω φυσιολογικα θα γυμναζομαι θα κοψω τα γλυκα αφου μονο κακο κανουν, και θα ξαναγινω 48κιλα:smug b:!!


πως σου φανηκε οτι αντι να πει οτι επιτελους γινεσαι φυσιολογικη, ειπε να προσεχεις μην ξεφυγεις?

----------


## POZ

> _Originally posted by nat_
> ξαναζυγιστηκα!!το αποτελεσμα;;; 50 ΚΙΛΑ!!
> πηρα τηλ τη μαμα μου να της εξομολογηθω το φοβο μου για τα κιλα που εχω παρει..κι ενω περιμενα να μου φωναξει ο,τι επιτεελουσ εγινες φυσιολογικη..μου λεει"ωχ μην αρχιζεις να ξεφευγεις τωρα κ μη παρεις αλλα κιλα!!" βεβαια δεν ξερει τπτ περι βουλιμιας..
> τωρα γιατι τα γραφω αυτα;; γιατι καπου πρεπει να τα πω κ οι μονοι που μπορω ειστε εσεις!!
> αλλα το πηρα αποφαση οτι θα δρασω φυσιολογικα θα γυμναζομαι θα κοψω τα γλυκα αφου μονο κακο κανουν, και θα ξαναγινω 48κιλα:smug b:!!


αχ nat κ εμένα τέτοιες αντιδράσεις έχει η μάνα μου..δεν ξέρω, εμένα δν μου κάνει καλό αυτό.Η μαμά σου τι σχέση έχει με το φαί?Έχεις σκεφτεί μήππως σου έχει περάσει κάποια πρότυπα υποσυνείδητα?

----------


## nat_ed

καλημερα!!για να πω την αληθεια με ανακουφισε!!την αισθανομαι συμαχο στην προσπαθεια μου να τα ξαναχασω..γιατι η αληθεια ειναι οτι αν μου λενε ολοι μπραβο κ τετοια μπορει να παρω την ανοδο κ μετα να ξαναγυρισω στην βουλιμια με μανια,δλδ να τρωω κ να κανω εμετο. το γυμναστηριο που μολις ξεκινησα μου φτιαχνει την ψυχολογια κ δεν σκεφτομαι συνεχεια το φαγητο.
ο αντρας μου μου λεει συνεχεια ποσο ωραια εγινα κ οτι πρεπει να παρω κ αλλα κιλα!!ε, αυτος με νευριαζει...

Υ.Γ. η μαμα μου ειναι σε αλλη πολη κ δεν με ειδε,μονο ακουσε τον πανικο μου κ με συμβουλεψε να προσεχω...

----------


## nat_ed

αλλη μια μερα που πρεπει να παλεψω!!φοβαμαι σημερα γτ θα φαμε εξω κ φοβαμαι μη ξεφυγω..αλλα θα σκεφτομαι εσας κ την υποσχεση που σας εδωσα κ δεν θα ξεφυγω!!!
χρειαζεται πιστη στον εαυτο μας κ συγκεντρωση στο καθε τι που τρωμε.:puzzled:

----------


## POZ

Και εγώ θα φάω έξω πάλι σήμερα το βράδυ!Τι κακό κ αυτό μαυτή την παρέα..ΔΕΝ θα ξεφύγουμε το υποσχόμαστε τώρα εδώ!Όλα θα πάνε καλά!Και βασικά έχω δει οτι αν φάω κανονικά(μέχρι να χορτάσω) είτε έξω είτε μέσα μια χαρά είμαι ..εμένα με παχαίνει το οτι απτο άγχος που θα φάω έξω, ξεκινάω να τρώω νευρικά απτο σπίτι, δεν θέλει άγχος, ας προσπαθήσουμε να το δούμε ωε ένα φυσιολογικό κομμάτι της ζωής μας!Όλα θα πάνε κακά σήμερα θ το δεις!

----------


## POZ

ΚΑΛΑ εννοούσα............!!!

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by nat_
> καλημερα!!για να πω την αληθεια με ανακουφισε!!την αισθανομαι συμαχο στην προσπαθεια μου να τα ξαναχασω..γιατι η αληθεια ειναι οτι αν μου λενε ολοι μπραβο κ τετοια μπορει να παρω την ανοδο κ μετα να ξαναγυρισω στην βουλιμια με μανια,δλδ να τρωω κ να κανω εμετο. το γυμναστηριο που μολις ξεκινησα μου φτιαχνει την ψυχολογια κ δεν σκεφτομαι συνεχεια το φαγητο.
> ο αντρας μου μου λεει συνεχεια ποσο ωραια εγινα κ οτι πρεπει να παρω κ αλλα κιλα!!ε, αυτος με νευριαζει...
> 
> Υ.Γ. η μαμα μου ειναι σε αλλη πολη κ δεν με ειδε,μονο ακουσε τον πανικο μου κ με συμβουλεψε να προσεχω...


πιστευεις οτι εχει καποια σχεση οτι μονο η μαμα σου που δε σε βλεπει, λεει να προσεχεις μην ξεφυγεις?

επισης, θυμαμαι ειχες γραψει οτι πανικοβληθηκες οταν ειχε πει ο αντρας σου οτι δε θα σε θελει αν παχυνεις. τωρα που λεει οτι ομορφαινεις οσο παιρνεις κιλα και πρεπει να παρεις κι αλλα, πως σου φαινεται?

----------


## nat_ed

μμμμ...με βαζεις σε σκεψεις...η μαμα μου παντα μου ελεγε να προσεχω ...ισως γι'αυτο εφτασα ως εδω...ισως λεω γιατι εμεις φταιμε πανω απ'ολα κ κανεις αλλος!!! ε τωρα που ακουσε οτι μεσα σε 2μηνες πηρα 3κιλα προφανως τρομαξε κ η ιδια!!δεν ξερω...
οσο για τον αντρα μου μου αρεσει που του αρεσω, αλλα το θεμα ξερεις ποιο ειναι τελικα;;
να καταφερω να αρεσω κ σε μενα!! σευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον σου!!

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by nat_
> μμμμ...με βαζεις σε σκεψεις...


καλο ειναι αυτο η κακο?




> _Originally posted by nat_
> η μαμα μου παντα μου ελεγε να προσεχω ...ισως γι'αυτο εφτασα ως εδω...


ουαου! και παρολαυτα την αποκαλεσες συμμαχο σου σε προηγουμενη δημοσιευση σου.
btw οχι δε φταιμε για ολα.
επηρεαζομαστε ανεπανορθωτα απο το οικογενειακο περιβαλλον μας. και γενικα απο ο,τι μας περιβαλλει




> _Originally posted by nat_
> οσο για τον αντρα μου μου αρεσει που του αρεσω, αλλα το θεμα ξερεις ποιο ειναι τελικα;;
> να καταφερω να αρεσω κ σε μενα!!


σωστο κι αυτο!
πως θα σου αρεσεις? σαν εικονα εννοω να μου το περιγραψεις, οχι σαν αριθμο :starhit:

----------


## marmade

[quote]_Originally posted by click_



> _Originally posted by nat_
> μμμμ...με βαζεις σε σκεψεις...


καλο ειναι αυτο η κακο?




> _Originally posted by nat_
> η μαμα μου παντα μου ελεγε να προσεχω ...ισως γι'αυτο εφτασα ως εδω...[/τελικά είναι σχεδόν βέβαιο πως καποιος άλλος φταίει πάντα ή σχεδόν πάντα αλλά οι καλές μας οι μανούλες ακόμη και άθελά τους φαίνεται ως συντελούν πάρα πολύ στην εικόνα που σχηματίζουμε για τον εαυτό μας. Εμένα μία ζωή η μητέρα μου έκανε δίαιτα γιατί ήταν λίγο ζουμπουρλή, και πάντα μου έλεγε 'για να δουμε, έχεις πάρει το σώμα μου ή τη γλίτωσες;;'. Πάντα με αυτό το άγχος και με τη σκέψη ότι η ζωή βασικά είναι δίαιτα και πάντα πρέπει να προσέχεις τί άκριβώς βάζεις στο στόμα σου....τυχαίο; δεν νομίζω!!quote]
> ουαου! και παρολαυτα την αποκαλεσες συμμαχο σου σε προηγουμενη δημοσιευση σου.
> btw οχι δε φταιμε για ολα.
> επηρεαζομαστε ανεπανορθωτα απο το οικογενειακο περιβαλλον μας. και γενικα απο ο,τι μας περιβαλλει
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## marmade

το ξαναγράφω γιατί για κάποιο λόγο δεν γράφτηκε.....
εμένα η μητέρα μου μία ολόκληρη ζωή έκανε δίαιτα γιατί ήταν ζουμπουρλή και θυμάμαι να μου λέει 'νομίζω ότι το έχεις πάρει και εσύ το σώμα μου...για να δούμε..' Όπότε εγώ μεγάλωσα με το άγχος του τί σώμα έχω και τί τελικά δεν πρέπει να τρώω. Πάντα με την εμμονή ότι πάντα προσέχουμε τί τρώμε και πάντα ζυγιζόμαστε...(τυχαίο;;δεν νομίζω)
Τί να το κάνω τώρα που μου λέει ότι τελικά έμοιασα στον μπαμπά μου.......τώρα πια είναι αργά...

----------


## POZ

εγώ πάντως απο τα πρώτα πράγματα που διάβασα κ κατάλαβα όταν έψαξα πιο αναλυτικά τα αίτια της νευρικής ανορεξίας είναι το πόσο σημαντικό παράγοντα παίζει η σχέση με την μάνα , η συμπεριφορά της μάνας και τα πρότυπα που περνάει στην κόρη της.Κ εμένα η μάνα μου πάντα μου έλεγε πόσο τυχερή είμαι που έχω δεμμένο σώμα και όχι ξερακιανό όπως αυτή(!) και επίσης μέσα απο συζητήσεις τους τελευτ.μήνες μου εξομολογήθηκε οτι είχε βουλιμικά επεισόδια κ εκείνη σε μικρότερη ηλικία, τώρα για εμετούς δν ξέρω αλλά οτι της πήρε χρόνια να απενοχοποιήσει το φαγητό είναι σίγουρο κ παρότι τρώει κανονικά κ απόλα ποτέ δν την θυμάμαι να φάει ένα κομμάτι παραπάνω ή να λιγουρέψει κάτι, πάντα με μέτρο.

----------


## bouliana

ρε κορίτσια όλες οι γυναίκες έχουν ένα θέμα με το σώμα τους τι οι μαμάδες μας θα βγουν απέξω. ?καλό είναι να ψάχνουμε τι μας έχει επηρεάσει τόσο καιρό κ καταλήξαμε να αυτοτιμωρούμαστε αλλά αν δεν αναλάβουμε την ευθύνη τνων πράξεών μας δεν γίνεται τίποτα.όσο κ αν πονάει εμείς φταίμε που είμαστε έτσι.ξέρω περίπτωση που ή μάνα ήταν ανορεξική κ η κόρη έχει την τέλεια σχέση με το σώμα της.δεν μπορώ να κατηγορώ την μάνα μου που μου λεγε καμιά φορά να προσέχω ή έχει μανία με τα βιολογικά προιόντα κ μικρή δεν μάφηνε να τρώω γαριδάκια.σημασία έχει γιατί με επηρέαζαν αυτά τα μαμαδίστικα τόσο πολύ.

----------


## nat_ed

δν εχω βρει τι απολα φταιει ..τα προτυπα που εχουμε (γιατι εγω θεωρω το αδυνατο κ ξερακιανο ιδανικο), οι γονεις (που για το καλο μας, μας λενε τι πρεπει να προσεχουμε για να μην παρουμε πολλα κιλα κ γινουμε ομορφες)...γιατι ναα σας πω την αληθεια κ εγω αν ειχα μια κορη δεν θα της πω να προσεχει το σωματακι της;;; λοιπον δν ξερω τι επεξεργασιες κανει το μυαλο μας κ φτασαμε σαυτες τις εμμονες!!
...αλλα προσπαθω να βρω μια λυση σε ολον αυτο τον γολγοθα κ να ηρεμησω επιτελους απο τα βουλιμικα επεισοδια κ τους εμετους!!
οσο κ να το ψαξω το ποιος εφταιξε δν μπορω να ριξω το φταιξιμο σε κανενα παρα μονο στον εαυτο μου...γιαυτο μαλλον τοσα χρονια του φερομαι μαυτον τον τροπο.."εφαγες;;;εισαι καταδικασμενη να υποφερεις κ να προσπαθησεις να τα βγαλεις!!"ΑΥΤΟΤΙΜΩΡΟΥΜΑΙ!!

----------


## bouliana

για μένα έχω καταλάβει οτι είμαι ματαιόδοξη κ φαντασμένη αλλά κ πολύ πολύ τεμπέλα. κ φταίει αυτό.κ αν δεν το αλλάξω αλλά κάθομαι να ρίχνω το φταίξιμο στην μαμά μου επειδή μου πήρε στα 5 την σοκολάτα από το στόμα(κ το ευαίσθητο του χαρακ΄τηρα μου δεν το άντεξε)η που μου με είπε ο σπύρος ο πρώτος μου έρωτας οτι είμαι στρουμπουλή κ ζουμερή(κεγώ έκλαιγα μια εβδομάδα) ή που η κικίτσα τα έφτιαξε με τον σούπερ κούκλο επειδή είχε καλύτερο κώλο από μένα,ενώ εμένα με κυνηγούσε ο άσχημος κολλητός του που δεν ήθελα να τον βλέπω,κτλ κτλ άκρη δεν θα βγάλω.η αλήθεια δεν είναι κ πολύ ωραία κορίτσια. δεν είμαστε ούτε ευαίσθητες πολύ ούτε κάτι παραπάνω από τους άλλους.το μόνο παραπάνω που έχουμε είναι ένα παράλογο μίσος προς τον εαυτό μας.λες΄κ ποτέ δεν είμαστε αρκετές για μας. δεν έχει τίποτα το δραματικό αυτό ούτε το καλλιτεχνικό ούτε τίποτα. είναι μια αντιδημιουργική εγωπάθεια

----------


## nat_ed

εισαι φοβερη!!!εισαι καταπληκτικη!!αυτο ειναι..οπως το λες!!συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου!!!

----------


## nat_ed

κανενας ψυχολογος δεν υπαρχει εδω μεσα να πει καποια πραγματα που θα μας βοηθησουν;;

----------

